# BUENOS AIRES | Projects & Construction



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

These are the most important projects currently under construction and/or planned for Buenos Aires.  

*LE PARC PUERTO MADERO TOWER*









*MULIERIS TOWERS*









*CHATEAU PUERTO MADERO*









*CHATEAU LIBERTADOR RESIDENCE*









*MANZANA 1P*









*PROMENADE PALERMO*









*LE PARC PUERTO MADERO TOWERS*









*REPSOL TOWER*









*BELLINI TOWER*









*RENOIR RESIDENCES*









*MIRABILIA TOWERS*









*PALERMO VIEWS*









*LE PARC FIGUEROA ALCORTA*









*MADERO ONE*









*GREEN TOWER POLO*









*PALERMO UNO*









*GALICIA TOWER*









*UNION TOWER*









*QUARTIER LIBERTADOR*


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are some realy nice projects. Beunos Aires is very fortunate to have buildings like that going up.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

This is a great time for doing property there after the crisis. Those projects are just stunning and good for BA, just keep them coming.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah it's probably our biggest boom in the last 50 years

plus, the economy has been growing some 9% for the last 3 years!


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

there are some hot designs there


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

development of BA is very impressive. Genrally BA is the city which i'd like see the most in the world.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

soon BA skyline will be more impressive


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

I do not see any special thing, the building are talls, for sure, but no uniques or witty structures


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

they're all extremely good buildings and dare I say that Buenos Aires skyline will look at least, very pompous. You've got very good designers with a very good taste for very good architecture! 

Felicitaciones! kay:


----------



## pichanguero (Aug 25, 2005)

nice projects for Bs! I´m sure that Bs will have a really good skyline !


----------



## Chape (Apr 17, 2004)

hey someone post MADERO ONE in color please


----------



## Mrnycegui72 (Aug 6, 2004)

the buildings are nice but too bad the city is lame


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^We've got a hatter.......but back to the topic, there seems to be a lot of twin towers going up


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

very nice projects indeed. It seems BA has many the most important projects,hehe.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh my god ... incredible....


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Some very cool towers going up in BA.


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

I like all the Building.Very hot designs.Buenos Aires skyline would be incredible by 2010!!


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

this is madero uno









"EL MIRADOR DE PUERTO MADERO"









this is madero one on color









another render of mulieris









chateau libertador residence









the repsol ypf tower (of pelli)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## intresant (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful indeed... Very good taste. Modern - yet in perfect harmony with the rest of B.A.


----------



## mexatino (Apr 15, 2007)

CHECK OUT POST #40!

Bayres Madero










Buquebus



















Madero Center



















Mulieris




























Chateau Puerto Madero










Forum Buenos Aires


----------



## mexatino (Apr 15, 2007)

Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta





































Puerto Madero


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

magnificent pics, looks so wonderful from above


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I'm madly in love with BA. It looks so cool. And guys from Argentina are the hottest on Earth. I really need to find myself an Argentine boyfriend....


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## santiarg (Apr 25, 2008)

Buenos Aires va a estar bueno.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

city_thing said:


> I'm madly in love with BA. It looks so cool. And guys from Argentina are the hottest on Earth. I really need to find myself an Argentine boyfriend....


Please tell me that you're a chick.


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Please tell me that you're a chick.


Never know these days! :lol: Great looking city.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

city_thing said:


> I'm madly in love with BA. It looks so cool. And guys from Argentina are the hottest on Earth. I really need to find myself an Argentine boyfriend....


 
hellooooo


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Madero Harbour (Puerto Madero) 70m










Zencity (Puerto Madero) 70m










Madero Office (Puerto Madero) 130m


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Any recent updates from Buenos Aires?


----------



## Fede Metal (Oct 28, 2006)

che suban fotos


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

mzn said:


> yeah it's probably our biggest boom in the last 50 years
> 
> plus, the economy has been *growing some 9% for the last 3 years*!


for the last 6 years now...


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

tricolor87 said:


> hellooooo


LOL - hi!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mirabilia - Palermo










Madero Office - Puerto Madero










Chateau Libertador - Nuñez










Palermo View - Palermo


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Muy buenas las fotos nuevas


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

My favourite city... I wish I lived there


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

el "Chateau" con carpinterias de aluminio es una afrenta al buen gusto


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to thank you people for updating this thread. I have a huge interest in Buenos Aires, being half Argentinian (other half Dutch), and having spent about two weeks there last year (more in my earlier youth). I really want to see how it develops, especially as there is less and less going on here in Europe with the global financial crisis and eurocrisis.
My Spanish not being 100% up to snuff it's very exhausting trying to do so on the Argentinian forums (which aren't the most structured). So I want to implore proud Portenos to keep updating this thread to show of their great city!

Another question; it seems fairly obvious to me that Buenos Aires needs to heavily expand it's subway system (which is quite good but for example smaller in mileage than what we have in Rotterdam a city 1/10th the size). Especially in the area south of Autopista 25 de mayo, to make this more feasible has Buenos Aires ever considered building elevated lines? I know it's not ideal but I think an elavated line is better than no line, and the Chicago loves it's elevated system. Most of the Rotterdam system is elevated as well and it's comfortable, quiet and gives great views of the city on some sections.








Rotterdam South looking north








Chicago El, by lazy.celt on flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Quantas Obras em Buenos Aires, cidade a todo vapor!!


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

ParadiseLost said:


> I want to thank you people for updating this thread. I have a huge interest in Buenos Aires, being half Argentinian (other half Dutch), and having spent about two weeks there last year (more in my earlier youth). I really want to see how it develops, especially as there is less and less going on here in Europe with the global financial crisis and eurocrisis.
> My Spanish not being 100% up to snuff it's very exhausting trying to do so on the Argentinian forums (which aren't the most structured). So I want to implore proud Portenos to keep updating this thread to show of their great city!
> 
> Another question; it seems fairly obvious to me that Buenos Aires needs to heavily expand it's subway system (which is quite good but for example smaller in mileage than what we have in Rotterdam a city 1/10th the size). Especially in the area south of Autopista 25 de mayo, to make this more feasible has Buenos Aires ever considered building elevated lines? I know it's not ideal but I think an elavated line is better than no line, and the Chicago loves it's elevated system. Most of the Rotterdam system is elevated as well and it's comfortable, quiet and gives great views of the city on some sections.
> ...


Ewww horrible elevated, the subway only under lines!


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Well if Argentines don't do it I'll try 

Few major projects in BA

*Burrying of the Sarmiento line*










From what I understand is that they announced they are going to bury the Sarmiento commuter rail line in three phases over the next 46 months. And they have equipped a fairly huge TBM to do it












I used the Sarmiento line once last September when I was in BA to get from Moreno to Flores (Capital Federal) and while not particularly slow it ran completely at grade in very densely populated areas so it must be quite a nuisance for traffic. Hopefully they can increase speed and frequency if it runs underground and it will be a great boon for the areas and traffic trough which it ran. It's not clear to me wether they are going to integrate the system more with the metro/subte (line E) but I hope they will, currently the systems are totally separate. Both physically and commercially (tickets are not transferable).





Nacho_7 said:


> Al Río-Urbanización​
> 
> *Un nuevo megaproyecto de u$s800 millones comienza a tomar vuelo en zona Norte
> *​
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

It's enormous Al Rio!, and the under sarmiento line is a faraonic and stupid :lol:!


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

'faraonic'? What are you trying to say?
I would think you would applaud the burying of the Sarmiento line. As you just made clear how much you hate surface/elevated lines


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

More projects under construction...

*Stay Buenos Aires*

*RENDERS:*





*Vista BA ( A unas 7 cuadras)*











*Centro Cultural Del Bicentenario* U/C


















































































Dentro


















Corte general









Corte de la "ballena"









Y la sala inferior









Buenos aires tendra uno de los centros culturales mas grandes del mundo!!!:banana:










*Hotel Alvear Puerto Madero * U/C



















*Recoleta Mall* U/C





*The Aleph (Norman Foster)* U/C










*Torre Vera y Serrano *







*Torre Rivadavia*





*Quartier del Polo*


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*Torres Caballito Nuevo*

*Torres*: 2
*Pisos*: 34
*Dirección*: Felipe Vallese 753 (y Colpayo)
*Altura*: 120 m.



















______________________________________________________
_____________________________

*Torres Dosplaza*

2 torres de 33 pisos y 114 metros de altura












__________________________________________________________
_______________________________

*Goyena Tower, la torre que ya está transformando a Pedro Goyena*

Diseñada por Mario Roberto Alvarez y con 19 pisos y diseño suntuoso y singular, esta torre se tranformará en el emblema urbano de Caballito Sur

EN CONSTRUCCION y van por el 1er piso


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*BAYRES DOCKS*





*MADERO WALK*


































*MADERO HARBOUR*










*ZENCITY*


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*MANSIONS OF THE WORLD* (Hotel 6 Estrellas)


















By maghernico at 2011-05-23









By maghernico at 2011-05-23










*HOTEL SAINT REGIS*



















*ART MARIA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!!


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great updates Nsch !
Buenos Aires is positively booming. What I was really curious about is if the metro area was booming in population as well? Does anyone have reliable population growth figures for greater BA of the last 10/20 years?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful and great projects!


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*TORRE DE BERUTTI*













*TORRE LA PRENSA*





























*LIBERTADOR 6200*


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

ParadiseLost said:


> Thanks for the great updates Nsch !
> Buenos Aires is positively booming. What I was really curious about is if the metro area was booming in population as well? Does anyone have reliable population growth figures for greater BA of the last 10/20 years?


You are welcome ParadiseLost!

I ll post many other projects under construction or approved in a few days, minewhile you could check on the link attached below.

I have already created a thread in the lationamerican forum! Im sure you are gonna love it!:lol:

Believe me, what I have posted here is just the beging...! 

:cheers:


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Brilliant thread of the city, many skyscrapers and projects in construction :happy:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

ParadiseLost said:


> 'faraonic'? What are you trying to say?
> I would think you would applaud the burying of the Sarmiento line. As you just made clear how much you hate surface/elevated lines


Yes, but it's not necessary. Only to Haedo station the rest not.


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice projects.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

I(L)WTC said:


> Yes, but it's not necessary. Only to Haedo station the rest not.


Id does seem like they share your hatred of surface lines  The way they are burrying the line all the way into the suburbs of Moreno. I agree that that is overkill and wastefull. Better to spend to money on burrying other lines closer to CF. 

Do you know (or anyone) what the frequency's and speed is like on the Sarmiento line? I don't really remember (or paid attention last winter) when I rode it. And do you think when they burry it they are going to turn it into a metro? Seems kind of watefull to built an underground and not have it do metro frequencies or speeds. But I think they will do it (eventually).


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*District: Quilmes*

*NUEVO QUILMES - Barrio Cerrado U/C*










































[TORRE DE TELECOMUNICACIONES (Avellaneda)[/B] U/C US$ 1.500 Millones


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*District: Tigre*

*TIGRE - La Roseta (Carlos Ott) *


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

ParadiseLost said:


> Id does seem like they share your hatred of surface lines  The way they are burrying the line all the way into the suburbs of Moreno. I agree that that is overkill and wastefull. Better to spend to money on burrying other lines closer to CF.
> 
> Do you know (or anyone) what the frequency's and speed is like on the Sarmiento line? I don't really remember (or paid attention last winter) when I rode it. And do you think when they burry it they are going to turn it into a metro? Seems kind of watefull to built an underground and not have it do metro frequencies or speeds. But I think they will do it (eventually).


They are two different areas, the subway it's a very dense zone (+20.000 hab./km2), but the FF.CC sarmiento not.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

So nuevo Quilmes is a gated/closed community? Pretty reprehensible.
This is a city with a shortage of park space and one of the prime areas, perfect for park space they lock of from the rest of the city.
I don't like it.


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

ParadiseLost said:


> So nuevo Quilmes is a gated/closed community? Pretty reprehensible.
> This is a city with a shortage of park space and one of the prime areas, perfect for park space they lock of from the rest of the city.
> I don't like it.


Those kind of neighbourhuds, unluckilly, are really common in Argentina... Ill post many more of them.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Nsch said:


> Those kind of neighbourhuds, unluckilly, are really common in Argentina... Ill post many more of them.


Too bad, my view is that if rich people want to waste space they can at least have the decency to to it all the way out in the suburbs.


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*TORRES RENOIR *

Height:
-Tower 1 135.4 m
-Tower 2 171.3m
Floors: 
-Tower 1 41 
-Tower 2 51
Completion: 
-Tower 1 2008
-Tower 2 2011
Architect: Robirosa, Beccar Varela, Pasinato Arquitectos
www.torresrenoir.com

*RENDER*










*UPDATE (7 de agosto 2011)*

































*TOWN HOUSE SOHO*

*RENDERS *















*UPDATE* (Julio 2011)


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh btw is there anything close to a public observatory in downtown Buenos Aires? Like a skybar or something. I didn't find anything when I was there so I thought I'd ask here for the next time


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

ParadiseLost said:


> Oh btw is there anything close to a public observatory in downtown Buenos Aires? Like a skybar or something. I didn't find anything when I was there so I thought I'd ask here for the next time


There are not many "skybars" in Buenos Aires... but I would recommend "A222" and "Akira Sushi", both of them located in the same building, nearby la Casa Rosada. You have a great view of Puerto Madero from the 21st and 22nd floor! 

Hope you enjoy the links!:cheers:


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Nsch said:


> There are not many "skybars" in Buenos Aires... but I would recommend "A222" and "Akira Sushi", both of them located in the same building, nearby la Casa Rosada. You have a great view of Puerto Madero from the 21st and 22nd floor!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the links!:cheers:


Haha great thanks, will definitely do that next time. I did manage to sneak into the top of the Barollo building so that was cool


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

ParadiseLost said:


> Haha great thanks, will definitely do that next time. I did manage to sneak into the top of the Barollo building so that was cool


You should do the same thing with the Obelisco or "la torre de los ingleses" both with great views too! 

Now... more projects, The one listed below is not under construction yet, but it is close to be approved by the city hall! It is supposed to be approved in a few months... :cheers:


*Santa Maria Del Plata*

*PROYECTO...*

Proyecto de 700.000 m2 de tierra en la zona sur de Pto. Madero frente a la Reserva Ecológica, para el desarrollo de un nuevo barrio en la ciudad. 

*SANTA MARIA DEL PLATA* ... Aparentemente se esta trabajando en impulzar esta inniciativa que no logro salir del papel.:banana:

http://www.infobae.com/adjuntos/diarios/2087.jpg[/IMG]

*UBICACION* Justo destras de Puerto Madero.



*RENDERS*


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that's a better use of land


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

It seems to lack density in that new district.I hope it's not a gated community.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Phobos said:


> It seems to lack density in that new district.I hope it's not a gated community.


I'm pretty sure it's not.
Puerto Madero is not a gated community and this borders (or is part of) that.
It also has similar density (though Puerto madero has better/more lowirse).

I also think a gated community in that part of town (right bang next to city centre) would be very controversial.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Santa Maria Del Plata :banana:!!!


----------



## Andref22 (Dec 25, 2011)

boring


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Andref22 said:


> boring


Why don't you post an interesting story/update then? Instead of nonconstructive posts like this.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Andref22 said:


> boring


Jealous.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a troll.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

MAgnifique Buenos Aires !


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

Instituto de Fisiología, Biología Molecular y Neurociencias IFIBYNE,
CONICET, UBA

*por Ana Paula Saccone, Mariano Gonzalez Moreno


Primer Premio Concurso Nacional de Anteproyectos









*


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*MIRABILIA BELGRANO (Residential / Offices)*

Departamentos de 1, 2, 3 dormitorios con y sin dependencia y 4 dormitorios con dependencia y play room. *Espectaculares dúplex en pisos 24 y 25. *Frente a Plaza Alberti. Proximo a Av Cabildo y a 150 mts de Av. Congreso.

- Espectaculares vistas al parque, la ciudad y el río.
- Hall de Acceso equipado de gran categoría en triple altura con revestimientos de mármol y granito.
- Garita de seguridad con personal de vigilancia las 24 hs.

Los primeros renders:









Fuente: http://www.aestrenar.com.ar/ficha.php?prycod=473&pagina=detalle


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*360 VIEW TOWER*

*Denominación:* 360 VIEW
*Destino: *residencial
*Ubicación:* Vicente López. Magnifica ubicacion sobre Av. del Libertador y Arenales muy proximo a la Estacion Vicente Lpez y al Centro Comercial.
Excelente acceso desde Capital Federal por Av. del Libertador y por el Vial Costero. Proximo al parque costero de Vicente Lopez. 
*Superficie:* 14996 m2.
*Arquitectos:* Estudio Aisenson + Arquitectónika
*Desarrollador:* New Fidu.
*Pisos: *18 plantas.
*Inversión:* $ 25.000.000









*Fuente 1:* www.aisenson.com.ar
*Fuente 2:* http://www.salayaromera.com.ar/empr...,+0&volver_windowname=&b=0&id_archivo_tipo=15
*Fuente 3:* http://www.reporteinmobiliario.com/nuke/article1894-otro-fideicomiso-al-costo-360-view.html


----------



## Mayo65 (Oct 1, 2008)

*PALACIO ROCATTAGLIATA (Residential / Offices)*

Edificio residencial + oficinas
*Ubicación.* Balbin esquina Rossevelt.

*Renders:*



























*Fuente:* www.palacior.com.ar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great poject


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

*Lagoon Pilar, Greater Buenos Aires*


Mayo65 said:


> Fuente 1: http://www.impulsobaires.com.ar/nota.php?id=178053
> Fuente 2: www.lagoon.com.ar


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Love the city, best in whole Latin America 

Anything new going on right now ?


----------



## URB'MAN (Sep 4, 2010)

^^not too much, 2014 hasn't been a good year for the construction because of economic crisis. The newest and more prominent in my opinion, not seen in this guide until now:

*Torre Santander Rio San Telmo*, proposed corporative building located in a degraded area just vincinty to downtown and Puerto Madero 


Mayo65 said:


> Bien bien bien... a mostrar se ha dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/arq.clarin?fref=photo





Mayo65 said:


> Al grandote que encontré le sumo estos mas chicos y algunas plantas y cortes. La espalda del proyecto parece tener pocos aventanamientos o me estoy equivocando fiero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Torre Arcos y Zabala*, proposed residential building in Belgrano neighborhood



emilioh said:


> Son capturas de pantalla del PDF que recibí:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

beautiful projects!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The construction of the new Convention Center in the exclusive Recoleta neighborhood:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The video of the construction:


----------



## CocoMay (Apr 24, 2010)

i have seen many tower design like 360 View tower


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New towers in financial district updates:
New BBVA Francés Headquarters


emilioh said:


>


New Banco Macro Headquarters



diemaciel said:


>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some shots of the new residental and other kind of projects in this brand-new video of the Palermo neighborhood:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of updates of several towers and other projects from the observation deck of the Comega building:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More: this time from the Barolo Palace


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More from the SOMISA Building:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New streets for pedestrians in Microcentro:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More in this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More of the Microcentro on this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Usina del Arte* in the neighborhood of La Boca, a former power station that was renovated in recent years and turned into a cultural center:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The restoration on the San Isidro Cathedral (metropolitan sub-city on the north Buenos Aires):
















More here:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the biggest restorations of Argentina, just inside of the heart of the Microcentro: the *Palace of the Post Office*, today a Cultural Centre:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On pictures:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

A nice comparison between the old and new skyscrapers currently being built in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The restoration of the facade of the gorgeous *Engineering School (Sede Las Heras)*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The recent restoration of the *Embassy of France* (former Ortiz Basualdo Palace):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and what about new projects??


----------



## Tomyylpz (Jul 7, 2012)

*Torres de Palermo Hollywood* - *AREA* 151,000 GSF / 14,000 GSM - *CERTIFICATE* LEED Silver Anticipated - *TYPE* Office





























*Updates*



kevin_aires said:


> "Belleza nene, belleza"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

wow!! genial!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Updates on these massive projects on the north of the city. Lots of blocks were demolished some decades ago to build a highway, but it was cancelled and the terrains were then abandoned. The masterplan is advacing quite successfully. The masterplan:




Nsch said:


> *Barrio Parque Donado Holmberg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> *Masterplan *
> 
> 
> Mordfologia a seguir por los futuros emprendimientos.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Banco Macro Tower* : Updates (06/12/2015)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New logos on the BBVA Tower:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bellini Esmeralda Tower *- Updates 29/11/2015:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new *Scientific & Technological Pole* at Palermo:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Restorations within the Microcentro area:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The renovation of the *Chinatown Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

For comparison: this is how the Chinatown looked a few years ago


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The restoration of the Museum of Modern Art of Buenos Aires (MAMBA), a former tobacco factory and now converted into a museum, also with a new annexed building on the corner:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The restoration of several factories into residential and government buildings:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from the *Documentary of Industrial Architecture of Buenos Aires*:


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Aguante baires


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The restoration of the building of the *Auditoría General de la Nación* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MIGUELETES Y MAURE*



Mayo65 said:


> *MIGUELETES Y MAURE*
> 
> Este proyecto va avanzando poco a poco:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AIR LA PAMPA - LA PAMPA 4315


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EDIFICIO CASA CIELO - JULIAN ALVAREZ 1205


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Armani Recoleta



LASTKA said:


> Aca el rednder y link del hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www..com/showthread.php?t=1945905


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pavilion Recoleta*



Mayo65 said:


> Este es! Saludos* Gerba*!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VISTA GOLF CANNING*



Mayo65 said:


> No es Entre Medianeras, pero lo copio acá ya que no hay hilo de Canning/Ezeiza, aparte de que calculo, va a ser imposible updatearlo. Tiene buena escala.
> 
> *VISTA GOLF CANNING*
> 
> En *Av. Castex 2050, Canning.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EDIFICIO GO LIBERTADOR



Mayo65 said:


> *EDIFICIO GO LIBERTADOR*
> 
> Son 2950 m2. Todavia no tengo la altura exacta.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Be Libertador*













tortoncho said:


> Av Libertador y Blanco Encalada: Be Libertador:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WOW PLAZA*



Mayo65 said:


> *WOW! PLAZA - JUNIN 875
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LAGUE II 
*


Mayo65 said:


> *LAGUE II - En ROBERTO LAGUE 836, SAENZ PEÑA.*
> 
> Solo lo subo a efectos de consultar que tipo de tratamiento le darían al arquitecto de esto...
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*QUINTINO BOCAYUVA 100*




Mayo65 said:


> *QUINTINO BOCAYUVA 100 - CABALLITO*
> 
> Son 5000 m2 repartidos en unos 7 pisos.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ABASTO BLOCK *



Mayo65 said:


> *ABASTO BLOCK - GALLO Y GUARDIA VIEJA.*
> 
> Contará con 10 pisos.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Donna*



LASTKA said:


> Unos renders un poco mas acabados (aunque calculo que definitivos) de este proyecto sobre Goyena
> 
> *Donna *- Goyena 1760 Caballito
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Berutti



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO*
> 
> Sobre (aparentemente) *Berutti*, este de 16 pisos y remate, de* Estudio Abramzon:*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SOL XXVIII*



Nsch said:


> Esto es lo que hay hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Warnes y Antezana*




LASTKA said:


> Warnes y Antezana
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Ya se demolió la esquina, dando comienzo a la obra:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/estudio-ABS-447903018626087/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SOUL Belgrano*



LASTKA said:


> *SOUL Belgrano - Monroe 2270. CABA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Palmera de Caballito*













quiqueno said:


> Hoy!
> 
> 
> imag


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VICENTE LÓPEZ - *Open Office 770*













homeracion said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration:



Fravengard said:


> Lo que algunos (al menos yo) esperabamos hace años: La escuela Roca restaurada (por adentro sigue hecha percha igual dicen pero la fachada quedó linda).
> 
> Fachada Escuela Roca by Mariano Fraga, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Link Towers





















LASTKA said:


> Los monstruos se asoman!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ProCreAr Estación Buenos Aires






























quiqueno said:


> Algunas vistas desde la estación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alvear Icon Hotel



Maxem said:


> Una de ayer del remate:







LASTKA said:


> Algunas de anoche. Un embole este edificio a nivel calle


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre BBVA





Meowingtons said:


> Otra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maxem said:


> Una Grupal:
> 
> 
> Dársena Norte, Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre IRSA












LASTKA said:


> Acá esta el ultimo render que subieron y algo de info oficial. Es de mayo utlimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boca nighborhood riverwalk













tortoncho said:


> Obras del Paseo de la Ribera en La Boca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Polo Dot


LOCATION













LASTKA said:


> Porque siempre terminan haciendo la idea mas pedorra?
> 
> Acá la foto del La Nacion, diseño que ya vimos en este hilo
> 
> ...






Mayo65 said:


> Otras imágenes- No me disgusta la torre con esa leve rotación de la sección superior. Espero ver mejores renders de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations



EMArg said:


> 04/06/2017: Alem y Bartolomé Mitre
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tortoncho said:


> Restauración en progreso pegado al cuartito:





EzeBA said:


> Las cúpulas de Palacio Lezama. Ojalá le devuelvan el pináculo a la derecha que lo perdió hace varios años.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Archivo General de la Nación [Ex Cárcel de Caseros]



































































quiqueno said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palacio Paz XXI

LOCATION




Mayo65 said:


> Sumo nuevos renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







EMArg said:


> 04/06/2017: hoy pasé por Esmeralda al 1000 en Retiro y vi un terreno bastante grande en demolición. No me acuerdo de haber visto proyectos acá en el foro para el lugar. Por la zona y la cantidad de superficie cubierta, parece que va a ser importante:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bureau Diagonal













EMArg said:


> 04/06/2017: una semana después del update de Mayo, también hoy había mucho movimiento


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

VICENTE LÓPEZ - Star Tower












Mayo65 said:


> Vista:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: *http://img.youtube.com/vi/C-ZytU2l4Pk/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Theatre and cultural centre San Martin restoration



Totu said:


> Totu


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Odeón*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Office building



Mayo65 said:


> *MONROE Y TRIUNVIRATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Totu said:


> Córdoba y Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terrazas de Volcán





















quiqueno said:


> Updates!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Corporativa Coca Cola












Mayo65 said:


> Unas mas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Lumiere Belgrano





















Nico VL said:


> Traigo un update de la otra cara:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Evoque Olazábal












645577 said:


> Para los que tengan lentes de sol ahí va un update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Quadro



Mayo65 said:


> Un lote de renders adicionales de este proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Torre Bella

LOCATION












LASTKA said:


> Dejo unos renders bastante malos de esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Office buildings



LASTKA said:


> Esencia MRAyA pata San Isidro. Ni una idea se les cae. (si ya estaba pido disculpas y elimino)
> 
> Sin dirección especifica
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *DOMUS OFFICE*
> 
> Uno que viene en camino. Todavia sin ubicación.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Ex Padelai












EzeBA said:


> Los muros de contención de Humberto 1°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Little projects:



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - RICCI FLATS - SAAVEDRA*
> 
> En *Balbin 4239*. Residencias y estudios.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Little projects:



Mayo65 said:


> *EN EL HORNO - De Del Puerto Sardin*
> 
> En *Belgrano*, todavía sin ubicación exacta pero si se que es calle *11 de Septiembre.*
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *EN EL HORNO*
> 
> Otro pensándose para Capital, todavía sin ubicación específica.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Little projects:



LASTKA said:


> No recuerdo haber visto este render de Palais Salguero. Lo comprato porque me encanta como muestran el acople con el entorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Algunos renders extra de lo publicado por Mayito de PALAIS en Charcas y Salguero
> 
> Edificio actual
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Little projects:



Mayo65 said:


> *MONTAÑESES 2699
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE:* http://vidaldesarrollos.com/obras-nuevas/





Mayo65 said:


> *EN EL HORNO - EN NUÑEZ*
> 
> Todavia sin ubicación, se está pensando este. Quizás el entorno (no hay mucho...) a alguno le sirva para ubicarse.
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *EDIFIFICIO LHS - SARMIENTO Y LAS HERAS - SAN MARTIN
> *
> 
> PB y 14 pisos.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - L'Avenue Libertador



yazir_97 said:


> Tambien encontre este video que tiene unos datos interesantes..
> 
> 33 Pisos.
> Doble piel de vidrio.
> ...





yazir_97 said:


> Llegaron los renders..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES | Urbanización Playas Ferroviarias












Nsch said:


> 223539422


----------



## Arkhi (Aug 11, 2017)

[Del]


----------



## JuanRuano (Jul 10, 2013)

el palmesano said:


> Colon Theatre will be restored
> 
> http://www.infobae.com/cultura/2017...las-obras-para-restaurar-el-teatro-cervantes/
> 
> ...


just a little correction, this is not the colon theatre, is the "cervantes", colon theatre was already restored in 2010


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

true, just a mistake


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES | Alvear Tower | 235m | 54p



EMArg said:


> Updates 01/09/2017:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES | Alvear Icon Hotel | 140m | 32p




EMArg said:


> Updates 01/09/2017:





Bonaerense24 said:


> Los interiores quedaron muy lindos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barrio Parque Donado Holmberg



Mayo65 said:


> *DONADO 1601 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Prk and Olympic Village



phantro said:


> Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/youtholympics/





phantro said:


> Fuente:https://www.instagram.com/puraycafe/
> 
> Se ve que hay un sector en lo que los edificios tienen un detalle en el color de los anillos olímpicos.
> En fotos anteriores había un edificio con detalles en rojo y otro en azul.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Public Spaces works

PLAZA SOLANO



Quilmeño89 said:


> Cierro el tema de la plaza con las fotos de la inauguración (se ve que plantaron varios árboles, veremos si la gente los cuida).
> 
> *Plaza “Soldado Luis Alberto Díaz, héroe de Malvinas”*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Public Spaces works

Plaza de la Usina en el Distrito de las Artes



tortoncho said:


> fotos: Me gusta ver que usan adoquines!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some restorations



Aloy Concept said:


> Hospital Rivadavia
> 
> IMG_20170829_163322 by LichuKnzpt, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20170829_163333 by LichuKnzpt, en Flickr





tortoncho said:


> Lavalle y Rodriguez Peña:
> 
> Más restauraciones
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tribunales area



tortoncho said:


> Primer plaza Inagurada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque y Villa Olímpica




HopeImWrong said:


> algunas tomas de la villa olímpica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tiojuli said:


> Una maravilla este video. :cheers:





HopeImWrong said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Ciudad-Eviteco said:


> Inauguran hoy las primeras 400 unidades terminadas de la megaobra
> 
> El gobierno porteño presentará hoy las primeras 400 viviendas terminadas de la Villa Olímpica, en Villa Soldati. En total, sumarán 1100 en nueve complejos cuando el proyecto esté terminado, en marzo del 2018.
> 
> ...






amigokin said:


> Ok, ok. Yo las subo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palacio Paz XXI













Mayo65 said:


> Foto de avance de obra:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155335443933283&set=gm.1182002791901736&type=3&theater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Torre Banco Nación


LOCATION












Ridingle28 said:


> Update desde el balcón de casa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MoHo



Mayo65 said:


> Terminado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Mirabilia Belgrano



Mayo65 said:


> Maquetas del proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.infobae.com/new-resizer/.../09/05155317/Mirabilia-Belgrano.png?token=bar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Palmera de Caballito












645577 said:


> La palmera crece!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L'Avenue Libertador



urbman said:


> mas renders, algunos con mejor resolucion





yazir_97 said:


> Mas renders..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jelnique said:


> El otro día pase y estaban laburando.


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

Me gustó MoHo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some restorations



Aloy Concept said:


> Hoy desde la fundacion Cassara parte del Open House BA


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terrazas de Volcán












quiqueno said:


> jeje
> 
> Sumo un algunas más para que se entienda mejor qué partes están demoliendo.
> 
> ...







quiqueno said:


> *Avances.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villas 31



phantro said:


>





tortoncho said:


> Villa 31: entre protestas de vecinos, avanzan con la urbanización
> 
> Un grupo cortó ayer las vías del San Martín. "No queremos mudarnos", dijeron. Se quejaron por las exigencias de pago y escrituración de las nuevas casas y los materiales usados.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mary Terán de Weiss stadium



tortoncho said:


> El techo del estadio del Parque Roca, una obra que se reactivó luego de más de 3 años
> 
> Debieron frenarla para subsanar errores técnicos, según un informe de la Auditoría de la Ciudad. Por la inflación y las correcciones, costará $ 100 millones más que lo previsto.
> 
> Ahora la instalación avanza, *y la promesa del Gobierno porteño es terminarla en abril*. Si lo cumplen, la Ciudad finalmente tendrá la arena cubierta más grande del país.






Lucas_1984 said:


> *Del sábado desde la torre de Interama.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Odeón












EMArg said:


> Updates 24/10/2017:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SCALABRINI ORTIZ 1701



Mayo65 said:


> *SCALABRINI ORTIZ 1701 *
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.clarin.com/arq/arquitec...ar-desarrollos-inmobiliarios_0_BJiOHCsab.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EDIFICIO FENI



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - EDIFICIO FENIX*
> 
> En *Concepción Arenal 3560.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

C. ARENAL 3578



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - C. ARENAL 3578*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ZUBIRIA 740



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - ZUBIRIA 740
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:* https://departamento.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-684221374-emprendimiento-zuviria-740-_JM


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MONROE 1525



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - MONROE 1525*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://chechega.com/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIUDAD DE LA PAZ 2331



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - CIUDAD DE LA PAZ 2331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Corporativa Coca Cola



Stra said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Polo Dot





















LASTKA said:


> Porque siempre terminan haciendo la idea mas pedorra?
> 
> Acá la foto del La Nacion, diseño que ya vimos en este hilo
> 
> ...






phantro said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tribunales area restoration




Maxem said:


> Unas de tribunales y la escuela:
> 
> Palacio de Justicia, Buenos Aires | Justice Palace, Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr
> 
> Escuela Presidente Roca, Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr





Maxem said:


> Disculpas por la demora. No tiene el proceso que me gustaría pero la comparto igual:
> 
> Teatro Colón y Escuela Presidente Roca by maxem.under, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



DarkLite said:


> Obelisco visto desde Plaza Lavalle by EricSSC, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza Lavalle Buenos Aires by EricSSC, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Weik Belgrano













Mayo65 said:


> *Avances:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Possible future projects



Quilmeño89 said:


> Un video del mes pasado sobre Catalinas II:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Lo que más me entusiasma es el tema de las nuevas calles, peatonales, espacios públicos y locales comerciales. Como dice santi, eso es la clave para romper la barrera actual y no profundizarla.
> 
> Algunas capturas del video


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EXPO 2023



Quilmeño89 said:


> Otro video de la Expo 2023:





Salvatierra said:


> Se que por ahora es todo condicional, pero creo que la propuesta de Buenos Aires para recibir la Exposicion Internacional en 2023 merece postearse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LASTKA said:


> Algunas imagenes de esto ultimo que me parece genial!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Ritz Carlton Puerto Madero | 260m | 61p | PORPOSED



Nacho_7 said:


> *Nuevo Madero*
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1765889583453201&id=158899460818896
> ...


----------



## thedarkzip (Nov 2, 2017)

holaa , alguien me podria dar una lista de cuales son los edificios mas altos de la avenida 9 de julio en Bs?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A few days ago, I found out about something called the "Paseo del Bajo". It is apparently a 7-kilometre-long dual carriageway at the east of the city (just to the west of Puerto Madero) connecting the Presidente Arturo Illia and the Buenos Aries-La Plata highways. It will also involve the creation of around 60,000 sq m of new greenspaces. I don't think there is any information on this in the international forums. 

More info on the Paseo del Bajo (even though it's in Spanish) is at BuenosAires.gob.ar.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Barrio 31 ( Villas 31(slum) urbanisation)





















amigokin said:


> Les dejo un par de videos de la nota donde se pueden ver distintos avances:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza de Mayo restoration



EzeBA said:


>





tiojuli said:


> Ampliarán la superficie de Plaza de Mayo con la reducción de cuatro carriles
> 
> Las avenidas Rivadavia e Hipólito Yrigoyen cederán espacio para senderos peatonales y más veredas; la puesta en valor comenzó este mes y debería culminar durante el primer cuatrimestre de 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AREZZO BUILDING*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - AREZZO BUILDING*
> 
> En *Agüero y Córdoba.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av Federico Lacroze al 3300*



LASTKA said:


> Este tiene onda
> 
> Av Federico Lacroze al 3300 – Colegiales
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CANVAS BARRACAS - AV SUAREZ 1700



Quilmeño89 said:


> Aparentemente este proyecto cambió de aspecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MONROE 1525



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - MONROE 1525*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://chechega.com/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RIVIERA 3006



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - RIVIERA 3006
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:* https://departamento.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-684822927-emprendimiento-rivera-3006-_JM


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Torre Odeón












AndresLP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santander Río San Telmo












LASTKA said:


> Hay fotos a mansalva pero las dejo igual. De ayer.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*NORDELTA - VILAGO*



Mayo65 said:


> *NORDELTA - VILAGO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chateau Plaza Hotel 



LASTKA said:


> Se que esto no iría acá (o si) pero como no lo vi en ningún lado lo mando. Cualquier cosa lo re-ubico.
> 
> Chateau Plaza Hotel (con residencias)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TERRAZAS AL CANAL 



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - TERRAZAS AL CANAL - NORDELTA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - SLS LUX Puerto Madero






























EMArg said:


> 23/11/2017: desde Estados Unidos





LASTKA said:


> Dos de ayer.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lex Tower












LASTKA said:


> El video en cuestion:





EMArg said:


> 25/11/2017:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Astor San Telmo



LASTKA said:


> Aca podemos observar el proyecto en su entorno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ilsebastiano said:


> algo asi...
> 
> hosting imagenes





Mayo65 said:


> Una tanda de renders adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Un render que no estaba:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente*: http://aisenson.com.ar/obras/astor/


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

el palmesano said:


> *Av Federico Lacroze al 3300*


Este me gusta mucho, es simple pero esas ondas en los balcones hacen la diferencia.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MEGATLON



quiqueno said:


> *MEGATLON DESEMBARCA EN EL DISTRITO TECNOLÓGICO
> 
> La cadena de gimnasios líder del país confirmó la apertura de una nueva sede en el edificio Tesla Patricios II, ubicado en Parque Patricios.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Distrito Tecnológico



quiqueno said:


> *MRA+A/Álvarez/Bernabo/Sabatini*
> 
> *Avanza en la zona sur de la ciudad el proyecto Accenture Argentina , fotos de obra e imágenes virtuales proyecto final.
> Gracias a nuestro cliente por esta exelente apuesta al crecimiento de este distrito de Buenos Aires.*
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Av. Caseros 3402



Luquitas_BA said:


> Se viene algo interesante... Av. Caseros 3402
> 
> 
> 1 by Luquitas_BA, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rioja esq. Chiclana



Karimsync said:


> Si bien esta unas pocas cuadras fuera del DT (Rioja esq. Chiclana), me pare que en realidad forma parte de toda la transformacion del barrio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park and olympic village













EMArg said:


> Varios updates, del domingo pasado:





Mayo65 said:


> Foterío nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alvear Tower | 235m 



Meowingtons said:


> Desde la Torre Espacial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Meowingtons said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






EMArg said:


> 22/11/2017:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Lex Tower












Robertango said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES | Torre Grand View



tiojuli said:


> Último render / diseño final:





Mayo65 said:


> Bueno, terminado e inaugurado. Algunas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALMERMO GREEN*

LOCATION GOOGLE MAPS

Urbanisation of Palermo nighborhood railroad land


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Urbanización por Plan ProCreAr (Estación Buenos Aires)


LOCATION GOOGLE MAPS





































































EzeBA said:


> Por Miravé y Monasterio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Banco Nación












toti_argento said:


> Creciendo tranquila y sin apuro


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Ícono Acoyte



Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Residencial
> *Tipología:* torre de perímetro libre.
> ...





EMArg said:


> Updates 18/12/2017:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Boyacá y Aranguren* 



Mayo65 said:


> Uno que parece estar cocinándose para *Boyacá y Aranguren* (gracias a *EMArg* por la ubicación).
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: * https://www.instagram.com/p/BXjCsLZAP67/?hl=es-la&taken-by=juliomartinramos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa HO


























Mayo65 said:


> Un par de renders mas y el avance de obra:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:*https://www.facebook.com/GrupoUnoenUno/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Astor San Telmo





















Mayo65 said:


> Una tanda de renders adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Cambió de nuevo el proyecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fuente: *http://ri.tglt.com/COMPANIA/Proyectos-en-Desarrollo/ASTOR-SAN-TELMO[/QUOTE]



EzeBA said:


> Comenzó la obra, foto gentileza de Proteger Barracas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre The Edge



Mayo65 said:


> Megarenders del proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Un par:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MoHo



Mayo65 said:


> Una mas:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/GrupoUnoenUno/






Mayo65 said:


> Terminado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barrio Fraga (Urbanización de la Villa Fraga)




EzeBA said:


> Exacto, de hecho se podría decir que esto es parte de la urbanización. Por ahí andan los renders de los edificios:





mixba said:


> La semana pasada estuvieron a full demoliendo este galpón del playón Chacarita donde están prolongando la Av. Triunvirato. Yo creía que no lo iban a tocar porque como se ve en la imagen, la calzada ya está hecha con cemento. Quizá lo hayan decidido a último momento:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Evoque Olazábal













645577 said:


> Primer update del año! Avanzadisimo el lado olazabal... creo que la llegó a su altura final. Ahora ya le estan dando adentro con todo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque del Bajo




glattarulo said:


> Igual convengamos que el Parque Colon hace mucho dejo de ser lo que era antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



































White Shadows said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Bella












martinalagui said:


> Se van a querer matar con este video que encontré de diciembre de 2015:





LASTKA said:


> Terrible cambio.





645577 said:


> Terreno:





645577 said:


> pasé por acá hoy. Va a ser inmenso:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SOME OFFICE BUILDINGS




Mayo65 said:


> En *San Isidro, cerca de Panamericana,* este proyecto en etapa de diseño. Un nuevo *MRA+A
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> PARA ZONA NORTE.
> 
> Otro proyecto de oficinas en proceso de *MRA+A*
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> En *Costanera de Vicente López. De MRA+A*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: * https://www.facebook.com/www.mraya.com.ar/?fref=photo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Av. Corrientes office building

LOCATION




Mayo65 said:


> El edificio de la derecha puede dar cierta ubicación para este posible emprendimiento en *Av. Corrientes?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre IRSA






















LASTKA said:


> Un par de este miercoles.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Alvear 








Cluney said:


> Foto propia, de hace dos días
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ONCE area refurbishment









tortoncho said:


> Si no me equivoco:







Dogs. said:


> updates poco interesantes
> 
> castelli entre corrientes y valentín gómez


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza de Mayo refurbishment


































viaducto15 said:


> *Unas de hoy…*
> 
> Pequeña vueltita por la Plaza de Mayo, para ver algunos avances y novedades…
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View Point Libertador













EMArg said:


> 24/01/2018:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Madero Harbour












Nsch said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Office buildings



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO*
> 
> *Sobre Lavalle*, la altura no la tengo, pero el edificio de la izquierda es un buen referente calculo, para ubicar el lote.
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> *Av Cordoba 626*
> 
> FECHA DE ENTREGA ESTIMADA: DICIEMBRE 2019
> Edificio de 14 pisos.
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - AV. DEL LIBERTADOR Y BOSCH*
> 
> En *Av. del Libertador 202*, este nuevo de PB + 12 pisos + piso técnico de *MRA+A*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lex Tower












Mayo65 said:


> Activaron la web también finalmente. Renders y capturas de la misma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Robertango said:


> Ahi sirven cafe veloz, no jodamos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buenos Aires playa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Banco Macro



LASTKA said:


> Ya que andaba por la zona le saqué un par a esta muchacha.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Empresarial Libertador












EMArg said:


> 24/01/2018:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tribunales area refurbishment



tortoncho said:


> Pasé el martes después de verias semanas y no me pude resistir..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Corporativa Coca Cola



Gordon2 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Oficinas.
> *Superficie: *Sin información.
> ...





walyr74 said:


> 25/01/18


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARAGUAY 4009 esq. ARAOZ



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PARAGUAY 4009 esq. ARAOZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SOLAR DEMARIA



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - SOLAR DEMARIA*
> 
> En* Demaría y Sinclair.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EDIFICIO MARQUIS



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - EDIFICIO MARQUIS*
> 
> En *Zapiola y Mendoza.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BALBIN 4198



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - BALBIN 4198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RIO DE JANEIRO 750



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - RIO DE JANEIRO 750*
> 
> Ya en obra.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

COSTA RICA Y DORREGO



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - COSTA RICA Y DORREGO*
> 
> De *ATV Arquitectos.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

303 PLAZA RESIDENCES



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - 303 PLAZA RESIDENCES*
> 
> En *Colpayo 303.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GO SAN MARTIN



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - GO SAN MARTIN*
> 
> En* 25 de Mayo y Lincoln. San Martín*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SALGUERO Y GUEMES



Mr.Guille said:


> SALGUERO Y GUEMES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

4579 Juan Francisco Seguí












Quilmeño89 said:


> Las torres que se ven atrás son las *Decó Palermo*. Por lo tanto, la de la esquina va a estar ubicada acá:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DONNA JADE



LASTKA said:


> En proceso (?)
> 
> DONNA JADE
> AV JUAN B ALBERDI 1823, Caballito, Capital Federal
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brasilia Smart



LASTKA said:


> Brasilia Smart - Concepción Arenal al 3400 - Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SAN JUAN ESQ. PICHINCHA.



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - SAN JUAN ESQ. PICHINCHA.*
> 
> Residencial de PB y 15 pisos.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EDIFICIO SOPHIE



Mayo65 said:


> *EDIFICIO SOPHIE*
> 
> Todavía sin ubicación. Le veo aire a barrio cerrado, countrie... Seguiré buscando.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ROJAS 372



Mayo65 said:


> *ROJAS 372
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: *https://www.rojas372.com.ar/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Av del Libertador 4052



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - TORRE NILA - LA LUCILA*
> 
> En* Av del Libertador 4052*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LE PETIT ELEVEN



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - LE PETIT ELEVEN*
> 
> En *Rioja 178*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boyacá y Aranguren



Mayo65 said:


> Uno que parece estar cocinándose para *Boyacá y Aranguren* (gracias a *EMArg* por la ubicación).
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: * https://www.instagram.com/p/BXjCsLZAP67/?hl=es-la&taken-by=juliomartinramos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AV JB JUSTO 2651



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - AV JB JUSTO 2651*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.properati.com.ar/emprendimientos/juan-b-justo-2651_predial-propiedades_c3a


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Polo Dot












walyr74 said:


> 25/01/18


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Weik Belgrano












walyr74 said:


> 25/01/18


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Lumiere Belgrano












645577 said:


> Novedad: la otra cara


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some restorations



Nsch said:


> *Aprueban una inversión de $220 millones para recuperar el histórico edificio de Barranca Peña*
> 
> 
> La Legislatura aprobó en primera lectura la ley para trasladar la Acumar a La Boca. Construirán una nueva sede






Fravengard said:


> Escuela Sarmiento (no sé qué onda si vana dejar el nivel calle todo mugroso porque se resignaron a que igual lo van a pintarrajear)





Robertango said:


> Hospital Rivadavia:





EzeBA said:


> Puesta en valor CIRA


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ex Padelai



alitodelon said:


> Con el permiso de Bög dejo una versión mas grande del render





EzeBA said:


> Los muros de contención de Humberto 1°
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robertango said:


> Domingo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Odeón












AndresLP said:


> Fotos a distancia.
> 
> A mitad de cuadra (aprox):
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Institute of Physiology, Molecular Biology and Neurosciences


Instituto de Fisiología, Biología Molecular y Neurociencias Ifibyne






























EMArg said:


> Agrego estas otras que se me traspapelaron: Ifybine desde otro ángulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Quantum Beruti












LASTKA said:


> Unas de este jueves


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

So many simple yet beautiful developments in Buenos Aires ! I wish spanish developers would take note of them


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Winning Project of the National Draft Contest, binding, City Park.



JSniuk said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santander Río San Telmo













EMArg said:


> 28/01/2018:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"Constitución" station refurbishment

nowadays:



JSniuk said:


> Foto de JLV. Miren, a la derecha todavía sobrevive un pedazo de crestería:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



past:




JSniuk said:


> Quizá "jardines" fue excesivo :lol:
> 
> Me refería estos canteros (nótense de paso todos los detalles que la obra actual no está reponiendo):
> 
> ...





viaducto15 said:


> *Unas de hoy…*
> 
> 
> Nos metemos dentro y un par de tomas desde el balconcito de la entrada de los baños del primer piso, los que están en uso provisorio. Últimos retoques del hall hacia la entrada de Hornos.
> ...





Juancho89 said:


> Sumo algunas del viernes pasado. Mas feas, mas movidas, con peor resolucion y sin ningun criterio estetico (?), pero de algunos sectores distintos a los que posteo Viaducto.























tortoncho said:


> Obras en los techos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terminal Buquebús Dársena Norte













Mayo65 said:


> Dejo los renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Updates 29/01/2018:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador - Zaha Hadid*



Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

L'Avenue Libertador - Zaha Hadid




Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AVELLANEDA - Estadio C.A. Independiente*


LOCATION 












*Before*











*After*



SP9 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TERRAZAS AL CANAL - NORDELTA*

LOCATION



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - TERRAZAS AL CANAL - NORDELTA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pueblo Vista - Bella Vista*

LOCATION



dariomove said:


> Hay algún post ya creado? No lo encuentro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*NORDELTA - VILAGO*



Mayo65 said:


> *NORDELTA - VILAGO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chateau Plaza Hotel 




LASTKA said:


> Dejo algunas imagenes mas del mismo link!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ex Padelai - rESTORATION



tortoncho said:


> Fotos de Macchiavelli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ESPAI CENTENARIO*




Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - ESPAI CENTENARIO*
> 
> En* Potosí 4329*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*NICETO VEGA Y FITZ ROY*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - NICETO VEGA Y FITZ ROY*
> 
> No recuerdo haberlo subido. Perdón en todo caso si repito la info.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Urbanización por Plan ProCreAr (Estación Buenos Aires)
































tortoncho said:


> Fotos frescas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque del Bajo



JSniuk said:


> Esto salió en La Nación junto a la nota del helipuerto:






carlite98 said:


> Ayer pasé con el Costera por la nueva Rábida y esto es lo que ví.
> 
> Va secuencia completa de Norte a Sur, algunas más movidas, otras un poco mejor, pero fueron sacadas todas en movimiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dique Norte Puerto Madero












EMArg said:


> 10/02/2018: Hoy vi que desapareció el boulevard. ¿Estará relacionado con el edificio o será para que fluya más rápida la zona por el Paseo del Bajo?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SLS LUX Puerto Madero












EMArg said:


> 10/02/2018:





independientereydeco said:


> fotos del dia 6 de enero





Mayo65 said:


> Fotin:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: *https://bucket1.glanacion.com/anexos/fotos/00/2624100h1080.jpg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Link Towers 













independientereydeco said:


> fotos del dia 6 de enero


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alvear Tower



EMArg said:


> 10/02/2018:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bureau Diagonal












EMArg said:


> 24/10/2017:





xKinney said:


> Update de ayer, es lo mejor que pude sacar entre celu gama media y ventana medio sucia!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santander Río San Telmo





















Maxem said:


> Unas de ayer. Pero antes le comento: saqué unas cuantas fotos y cuando estaba en la esquina opuesta se cruza un mono de traje (diciendo que era de Crónica) que me quería prohibir sacar fotos a su edificio. Estando el la vía pública!!! y siendo gente que pertenece a la prensa hno:
> Lo más loco es que seguro lo mandaron porque había un pibe que estaba sacando fotos hacia adentro de su edificio porque tienen un estudio todo vidriado que se ve desde la calle. Pero se ve que se quieren hacer los transparentes pero son bastante turbios.
> 
> Buah, las fotos (recuerden que desde el título de cada una se pueden abrir para ver mucho más grandes):
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre YPF



Quilmeño89 said:


> Dos fotos de junio pasado de Nestor Barbitta (clic sobre las imágenes para ver a máxima resolución):
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza Manzana 66












gastohn said:


> *La plaza que lograron los vecinos sumará espacios verdes y un jardín de infantes*





diego_ar said:


> *Once: la Legislatura aprobó crear una plaza en una manzana donde querían construir un microestadio*
> El dueño del predio recibará a modo de compensación unos terrenos en el barrio de Saavedra
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ESPAI CENTENARIO



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - ESPAI CENTENARIO*
> 
> En* Potosí 4329*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Boulevard Plaza
*



la_parca said:


> En San Martin estan construyendo un edificio que si no es el mas alto esta entre los mas altos de la ciudad
> 
> Torre Boulevard Plaza
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Spazio Palms*




la_parca said:


> *Nuevo Proyecto - Spazio Palms
> *
> 
> en Bonifacini 4150, Santos Lugares
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TONELERO 6480



Mayo65 said:


> *URBAN NATURE - TONELERO 6480*
> 
> En Liniers se empieza a levantar este petisón en esquina.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Polo Educativo Mugica




gastohn said:


> *El Barrio 31 tendrá el complejo educativo más grande de la Ciudad*


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

great city !

all the best for Argentina


----------



## nikoooo (Oct 26, 2008)

BBVA Tower @Catalinas

Catalinas by Nico granata, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque del Bajo*.












LASTKA said:


> Acá se ve muy bien!





phantro said:


> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park and Olympic Villa












Arislu said:


> fuente





Mayo65 said:


> Pack de fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration of Plaza de Mayo












Juancho89 said:


> fuente





EzeBA said:


> Contrapiso al rededor de la pirámide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Link Towers












Nsch said:


> Video Marzo 2018.






Ramiroo said:


> Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by Deensel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Manzana 66*



tortoncho said:


> Manzana 66: ya está en marcha la construcción de la plaza que le dará un poco de calma a Once
> *
> 
> La obra costará 48.185.419 pesos y estará finalizada para fin de año. Según los funcionarios, la escuela deberá estar lista para el comienzo de clases del año que viene.
> *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alvear Tower



Salvatierra said:


> Me encontré con este video de Puerto Madero subido hace un par de días donde la Alvear aparece cada tanto.






Quilmeño89 said:


> Algunas de la torre en contexto, extraídas de la web (31 de marzo):
> 
> 
> 20180331_160213 by GUSTAVO, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SKY CANNING OFFICE BUILDING*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - SKY CANNING OFFICE BUILDING*
> 
> *Sky Canning office building *es un proyecto ubicado en el centro de Canning, sobre *Av Mariano Castex Nº 499.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AV. DEL LIBERTADOR 6024
*


Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - AV. DEL LIBERTADOR 6024*
> 
> De* Estudio Aisenson*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GORRITI 6072*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - GORRITI 6072*
> 
> Son 20.000 m2. No es poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Archivo General de la Nación












quiqueno said:


> Diganme que ese muro no queda así....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Empresarial Libertador












goyo said:


> Avanza la colocación del curtain wall.
> 
> Foto del domingo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre IRSA



yazir_97 said:


> Los rendes finales.. Sacados de la pagina de facebook de MSGSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Anoche estaban meta grua!





walyr74 said:


> 22/03/18 www.walterrovner.com.ar Servicios para Desarrolladoras/constructoras Time Lapse, 360º, Avance de Obra.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ex Padelai



tortoncho said:


> Creo que la última tanda antes de la inaguración:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tortoncho said:


> Faltaban fotos del parquizado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Once area refurbishment (part of the Balvanera neighborhood)




Dogs. said:


> sarmiento entre azcuénaga y larrea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tortoncho said:


> Mientras tanto: Once Peatonal
> 
> Castelli (entre Corrientes y Sarmiento)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alto Grande Casa Campus Co-Living

LOCATION








Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA:*
> 
> *Destino: *oficinas y residencias.
> *Ubicación:* Alsina 730 entre Piedras y Chacabuco
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L'Avenue Libertador


ZAHA HADID ARCHITECTS



Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LASTKA said:


> Bue, por lo menos hay movimiento.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque de la Estación




















































































gon1980 said:


> Avanzan las obras del Parque de la Estación, un plan que sumará 30.000 m2 de verde en Once
> 
> _El jefe de Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires , Horacio Rodríguez Larreta , recorrerá esta mañana el avance de las obras del *Parque de la Estación*, un proyecto de espacios verdes y de recreación de 30.000m² en el barrio de Balvanera -delimitados por la avenida Díaz Vélez, Gallo, Perón, Jean Jaures, Bartolomé Mitre y Sánchez de Bustamante-, como parte del *Corredor del Oeste* sobre la futura trinchera del Sarmiento soterrado._
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Concepción Live


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*1685 Scalabrini*



LASTKA said:


> *1685 Scalabrini*
> 
> Scalabrini Ortiz 1685, Palermo, Capital Federal
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Castex 2



LASTKA said:


> *Edificio Castex 2*
> 
> Castex y Jeronimo Salguero
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GALLO 1286*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - GALLO 1286*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/exodosimag...602305431735/2140673635957916/?type=3&theater


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

O Rivera Indarte



LASTKA said:


> *O Rivera Indarte*
> 
> Rivera Indarte 100, Flores, Capital Federal
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Rivera Lebleu*



LASTKA said:


> *Rivera Lebleu*
> 
> Pedro Rivera 5836, Villa Urquiza, Capital Federal
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alto Grande Tucumán*



LASTKA said:


> *Alto Grande Tucumán*
> 
> Tucuman 788, Centro / Microcentro, Capital Federal
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WIN ARAOZ*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - WIN ARAOZ*
> 
> En* Aráoz y Castillo / Villa Crespo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration of Plaza del Congreso



tortoncho said:


> Terminaron de arreglar la Plaza Congreso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New headquarters of the Ministry of Human Development*














































the unfinished building of the 50's (never finished, it was going to be a hospital)















Nsch said:


> Lo iba a postear en el thread del ministerio de desarrollo humano pero esta cerrado...
> 
> Videl del 11.04.2018.





EzeBA said:


> Una foto más en detalle de la obra del nuevo edificio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tortoncho said:


> fuente






EzeBA said:


> Es un momento historico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* INSTITUTO UNIVERSITARIO DE SEGURIDAD - IUSE*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - INSTITUTO UNIVERSITARIO DE SEGURIDAD - IUSE*
> 
> Proyecto de Edificio para el Instituto Universitario de Seguridad (IUSE) a situarse dentro del predio del Instituto Superior de Seguridad Pública (ISSP), en la *Av. Santiago de Compostela y Av. Lacarra,* en la zona sur de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires. Dentro del entorno inmediato se ubica el Club Deportivo Español, el Campus de la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional y la Villa Olímpica.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO DE SALUD RAMON CARRILLO*



Mayo65 said:


> *CENTRO DE SALUD RAMON CARRILLO*
> 
> Sobre *Campichuelo*, en obra:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Clínica de UPCN*



Lucas_1984 said:


> Siguiendo en el partido de San Martín, mas precisamente en Villa Lynch se está construyendo la clínica de UPCN, se nota que es una construcción de calidad, aunque el día no favoreció mucho las fotos.
> 
> Así estaba en febrero de 2015:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lex Tower













Robertango said:


> Hoy:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

there have to be some update from this great city


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful city, probably one of the nicest mega cities in the world after london and new york


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lex Tower*












Robertango said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park and Olympic Village





tomas cabrera said:


> Ya estan terminadas las canchas de hockey (esta imagen debe tener 2 semanas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...







tomas cabrera said:


> imagenes de la villa olimpica a un mes de los juegos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Pack de fotos del natatorio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dique Norte Puerto Madero












LASTKA said:


> Sutiles avances en la colocación del cw.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barrio 31 urbanization 













Ekrof said:


> Me miré las 69 páginas de este thread (sobreviví), y no encontre estos dos mapas que dejo a continuación. La fuente es la separata del boletín oficial 5048, de 2017.
> 
> Completamiento de infraestructura básica al interior de las villas 31 y 31 Bis (click para agrandar):
> 
> ...





HopeImWrong said:


> Están por presentar "El Dictamen" para reglamentar la ley de urbanización de la villa 31. link a la nota del GCBA al respecto. Ahí explica qué es, cómo se redactó y lo obvio de acceso a servicios, salud, educación, habilitación de los comercios.
> 
> Destaco lo que no es tan obvio:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



EzeBA said:


> Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ekrof said:


> Nota de hoy de La Nación:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ https://www.google.com.ar/maps/@-34.5838911,-58.3758781,400a,35y,303.22h/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES - Parque del Bajo













Maxem said:


> Hoy me acordé:
> 
> 
> Estacionamiento parque del bajo01 by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr





Manolo74 said:


> Creo que no tenian estas fotos en el hilo, verdad?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2aAizBB https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> https://flic.kr/p/2aAizDv https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corredor Verde del Oeste




gon1980 said:


> Desde un dron, cómo es el nuevo Parque Lineal de Medrano y Mitre
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lucas_1984 said:


> Quedó bien, pero era necesario ese "codo" en la vereda/calle que lo único que genera es un cuello de botella? Que les costaba hacer esa línea recta, ya me imagino ese cordón destruido por la mordida de los bondis que pasan por Mitre.
> 
> Fuente: https://www.lanacion.com.ar/2168768-inauguraron-parque-lineal-almagro-vias-del-tren


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Polo Dot












Mayo65 said:


> Va tomando color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pulpoarg said:


> 2 fotos de hoy...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Banco Macro



LASTKA said:


> Bue, nada especial. Como me pasaba con la YPF, es pura tentación.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bureau Diagonal












LASTKA said:


> Mais!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre IRSA












DanielFA said:


> ^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SELENE LIBERTADOR*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - SELENE LIBERTADOR*
> 
> En* Av del Libertador 3700.* Un proyecto del estudio M/S/G/S/S/S
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SN ROJAS - ITUZAINGO*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - SN ROJAS - ITUZAINGO*
> 
> En *Paulino Rojas 550.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TACUARI APARTMENTS*



Mayo65 said:


> *TACUARI APARTMENTS*
> 
> El proyecto que había posteado el año pasado de* Humberto 1º Nº 959* a media cuadra de Tacuari ya arrancó:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AV. MAIPU 3820 - LA LUCILA*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - AV. MAIPU 3820 - LA LUCILA*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://burattipropiedades.com/emprendimientosburatti.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LIBERTI 1181





LASTKA said:


> Este se me hace, al menos, interesante. Por lo menos la cara que da a la avenida. Pregunto. Que zona es especificamente?
> 
> Acá, la esquina en cuestion





Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - LIBERTI 1181*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PAREJA 3300 VILLA DEVOTO*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PAREJA 3300 VILLA DEVOTO*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://www.tizado.com/ficha/departamento-venta-2-ambientes-villa-devoto-capital-federal-lp177561



*GUATAMALA 5629 *



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - GUATAMALA 5629*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://atvarquitectos.com/liv-guatemala/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AV CORRIENTES 5600*



LASTKA said:


> Nuevo Crespo - AV CORRIENTES 5600, Villa Crespo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Paraguay 5367*




LASTKA said:


> Paraguay 5367 - Palermo
> 
> Quiero rescatar el ladrillo a la vista.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alive*



LASTKA said:


> Alive - Av. Raúl Scalabrini Ortíz , Palermo Soho, Palermo
> 
> Renders


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FLOO*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - FLOO*
> 
> En* Av. Gral San Martin 3660. La Florida.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mexico 1331*




LASTKA said:


> Mexico 1331 - Monserrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Donato Alvarez 2200*



LASTKA said:


> Donato Alvarez 2200 - Paternal (no se si estaba)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Av San Martin 2311



LASTKA said:


> Av San Martin 2311 - Paternal
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Mayo65 said:


> Uno que se suma en *CABALLITO*, pero todavía no subieron la dirección exacta:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/DIPA-arquitectos-1466646490075529/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*URBANA LAS LOMAS*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - URBANA LAS LOMAS*
> 
> El proyecto está ubicado en* San Isidro*, uno de los partidos con más tradición de la Provincia de Buenos Aires.* Se encuentra a 600m de la panamericana Ramal Tigre entre las bajadas intendente Tomkinson y José Ingenieros*.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Independencia 1520*



LASTKA said:


> Independencia 1520 - Capital Federal, San Cristobal
> 
> Fecha de entrega 06/2023
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Av. San Juan 2302.












Lucas_1984 said:


> Se confirma que va a tener el diseño del render, nos quejábamos que deja una medianera expuesta en la esquina? Bueno les cuento que del lado derecho nos regala otra linda medianera. icard: Insólito hno:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PURA VIDA CONGRESO



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PURA VIDA CONGRESO*
> 
> En manzana de* Av. Congreso, Donado, Le Breton, Holmberg.
> *
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Grand Cramer



LASTKA said:


> Grand Cramer - Av Cramer 2300 - Belgrano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BONIFACIO 1876



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - BONIFACIO 1876*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/hom_group/?hl=es-la


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MONTAÑESES



Mayo65 said:


> *EN EL HORNO....*
> 
> Nuevo proyecto sobre *MONTAÑESES*, sin altura específica todavía:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PAVILLION SAN JOSE



Mayo65 said:


> *PAVILLION SAN JOSE* en el barrio de Flores, avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TERRAZAS DEL PARQUE



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - TERRAZAS DEL PARQUE*
> 
> En *Leopoldo Marechal 862. Parque Centenario.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Donna Acqua



perez2 said:


> Creo que ya lo habian subido antes.
> 
> *Donna Acqua - Av. Juan B. Alberdi 1823*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

B DE IRIGOYEN



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - B DE IRIGOYEN 1170 SAN TELMO*
> 
> Se lanza comercialmente este de PB + 3 pisos de oficinas + 10 pisos residenciales + piso técnico. Muy muy interesante resolución.!
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AVDA. SCALABRINI ORTIZ



Mayo65 said:


> No recuerdo haber subido/visto este proyecto sobre *AVDA. SCALABRINI ORTIZ*, sin altura específica aún:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: *https://www.instagram.com/juliomartinramos/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DOMUS PARQUE



Mayo65 said:


> Un par de renders adicionales de *DOMUS PARQUE:
> *
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Domus Parque - Av. Maipu 1800, Vicente López, Zona Norte
> 
> 
> 2089_001 by Cintia Alfonso, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GUATEMALA 4319



LASTKA said:


> GUATEMALA 4319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Donna Reggia



LASTKA said:


> Dejo dos mas de Donna Reggia. Mismo link que Juan





Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - DONNA REGGIA*
> 
> En *Beauchef y Av.Directorio.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

other one


Mayo65 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Polcito said:


> ^^Update de este proyecto, ayer:
> 
> fotos en jpg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montañeses 1862



MOTOROLAW230 said:


> *Montañeses 1862*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palazzo Terry



LASTKA said:


> *Palazzo Terry - Caballito*
> Terry al 200
> 
> (Perdón la calidad de los renders. Es lo que encontré).
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Donna Acqua



LASTKA said:


> Apareció el render de esto que pasó a llamarse Donna Acqua. Siento que merecería hilo propio. O exagero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Durban Olazabal



facu.cmp said:


> Buenas. Subo esto aca porque no lo encontre en ningun hilo.
> ITUZAINGO
> Durban Olazabal, es el segundo proyecto de Durban en Ituzaingo, el Durban Mansilla ya se finalizo hace mas de un año (este hasta creo que tenia hilo propio pero lo habran borrado porque ya no lo encuentro).
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LIBERTADOR BOULEVARD RESIDENCIAS



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - LIBERTADOR BOULEVARD RESIDENCIAS*
> 
> En *Av del Libertador 1455.Vicente López*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boise 1116, Ituzaingó



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO *
> 
> En *Boise 1116, Ituzaingó*
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Dique Norte* | Puerto Madero

Location: Cecilia Grierson 222/322

Status: Finished

Height: 5 floors

Architect: BMA (BODAS MIANI ANGER)



Mayo65 said:


> Fuente: http://www.conorvial.com.ar/desarrollos.html


*FINISHED*



goyo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB20hlOsFbMu/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*200 Della Paolera* | Retiro

Location: Della Paolera 200

Status: Under Construction

Height: 125,8 Mts, 30 floors

Surface: 55.000 m2

Architect: M/S/G/S/S/S

Developer: IRSA



yazir_97 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MSGSSS/


*UPDATE 25/9/2019*



LASTKA said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Quartier del Bajo* | Monserrat

Location: Huergo y Venezuela

Status: Under Construction

Height: 110 Mts, 28 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Camps & Tiscornia

Developer: Argencons



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.campstiscornia.com.ar/quartier-del-bajo






EzeBA said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Paseo de la Costanera* | Palermo

Location: Av. Costanera Rafael Obligado

Status: Under Construction

Surface: 211.770m2

Architect: Rodolfo Jose Miani

Developer: CRIBA



treveler said:


> Fuente: AA2000 LICITACIONES / AEP 4034 - OBRAS EXTERIORES: RELLENO COSTERO, VIALIDADES Y PARQUIZACIÓN (INCLUYE COCHERAS)




*Update - 22/8/2019*



tortoncho said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Weik Belgrano* | Belgrano

Location: Av. Cabildo, Zabala, Arcos y Virrey Loreto

Status: Under Construction

Height: 34 - 24 floors

Surface: 72. 100 m²

Developer: GES



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *http://www.gesdesarrollos.com/index.php/portfolio-item/weik-belgrano/


*Update 3/10/2019*



bue07 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Ecoparque BA* | Palermo

Location: Sarmiento 2601

Surface: 191,502. m²



Ekrof said:


> De la obra: “PROYECTO EJECUTIVO Y OBRA ECOPARQUE ZONA 1 B – LAS HERAS”
> 
> Plano general:
> 
> ...


*uPDATE 20/8/2019*



EzeBA said:


> Lado Libertador


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre BBVA* | Retiro

Location: Av. Alem, Av. Córdoba y Av Madero

Status: Finished

Height: 155 Mts, 34 floors

Surface: 76.000 m2

Architect:Arquitectónica y Bodas-Miani-Anger

Developer: Consultatio



Chape said:


> Fuente





Maxem said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzY-YjXlPp7/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Polo DOT* | Saavedra

Location: Panamericana y Gral Paz

Status: Under Construction

Surface: 110.000 m2



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://r2b1.com.ar/?page_id=977





Maxem said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB03cb_KFnuk/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Lex Tower* | San Nicolas


Location: Corrientes 1400 entre Uruguay y Paraná

Status: Under Construction

Height: 89 mts, 30 floors

Developer: Branson

Architect: Estudio BMA / Bodas Miani Anger



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.baigun.com.ar/


*UPDATE 1/10/2019*




LASTKA said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Parque de la Innovavion* | Nuñez

Location: Av. del Libertador 6905

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 330.000 m²

Architect: Alberto Varas

*RENDERS*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:*http://www.piloto1a1.buenosaires.gob.ar/noticias/el-parque-de-la-innovacion-define-su-proyecto





Ekrof said:


>


*MORE RENDERS*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.estudioalbertovaras.com.ar/?mies_portfolio=001-parque-de-la-innovacion


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Expo Mundial 2023* | Vicente Lopez / Buenos Aires

Project Description: International expo in Buenos Aires

Status: On development

Station Surface: 124.580 m²



phantro said:


> http://expo2023argentina.com/
> http://www.bie-paris.org/site/en/


*Pabellon Argentino*



Salvatierra said:


> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 1D4
> Autores: Arqs. Federico Canavese, Martín Rodriguez Frank y Fernando Vignoni.


*Antena/Mirador*



Salvatierra said:


> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 4G6
> Autor: Arq. Osvaldo Alvarez Rojas.
> 
> ...


*Pabellones Internacionales*



Salvatierra said:


> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 3D9
> Autores: Arqs. Leonardo Jauregui, Leandro Zapata y Gustavo Gomez Jones
> 
> ...


*Espacio Público, Boulevard y Puente*



Mayo65 said:


> *PRIMER PREMIO*
> *Autores*: Arq. Karla Montauti (Venezuela), Arq. Pablo Pschepiurca (Argentina), Arq. Rodrigo Grassi (Argentina) y Arq. María Hojman (Argentina).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Movistar Arena* | Villa Crespo

Location: Humboldt 486

Status: Under Construction

Surface: 17.357 mts2

Developer: AEG Worldwide

Data: Capacity: 15.000



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/pg/Minond-Estudio-de-Arquitectura-211488995545587/posts/?ref=notif





Tobruk said:


> Fuente





Supercopado2018 said:


> Fuente





LuckyNicholas said:


>


*Update 26/9/2019*



alan fischer said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Oficinas Worko* | Vicente Lopez

Location: Bouchard 3801, Vicente Lopez

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 9 floors

Surface: 69.000 m2

Architect: MRA+A

Developer: Sheiko



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente 1:* https://inmueble.mercadolibre.com.a...uiler-oficina-a-panamericana-pisos-1-al-9-_JM
> *Fuente 2:* http://cbcargentina.com.ar/ftecnicpdf.php?mls=197
> *Fuente 3:* https://solecomunicaciones.com/assets/files/MRA+A-ARQClarin-SoleComunicaciones-20.03.2018.pdf


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Concepcion Live* | Colegiales

Location: C Arenal y Conesa

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 18 floors

Surface: 81.000 m2

Architect: Estudio Aisenson

Developer: Groisman Developers



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.concepcion.live/index.php/residencias/


*Update 29/9/2019*



Ekrof said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Live Belgrano* | Colegiales

Location: Teodoro Garcia 2690

Status: On development

Height: GF + 11 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Carlos Ott

Developer: N/D



LASTKA said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3DuMHKDe-B/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Las Heras Florida* | Vicene Lopez

Location: Las Heras 1674

Status: On development

Height: GF + 3 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: TSF Desarrollos



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.lasherasflorida.com/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Via O´Higgins* | Belgrano

Location: O´higgins 1625

Status: On development

Height: GF + 6 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Rosbaco Group



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://rosbaco-group.com/desarrollos/ohiggins/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Lumina San Isidro* | Martinez, San Isidro

Location: Entre Rios, Havana, Panama y Cuyo

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 5 floors

Surface: 88600 m2

Architect: N/D

Developer: MRA+A



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/mrayasociados/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*La Rural Building* | Palermo

Location: Juncal 4452

Status: Under construction

Height: GF + 16 floors

Surface: 23.400 m2

Architect: MRA+A

Developer: RedSA



Mayo65 said:


>


*Update 28/8/2019*



goyo said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Banco Macro Tower* | Retiro

Location: Avenida Eduardo Madero 1180

Status: Finished

Height: 28 floors, 130 mts

Surface: 52.000 m2

Architect: Cesar Pelli

Developer: Vizora y Caputo



ElMarto said:


> Fuente





Maxem said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBx5l9KZFdR8/
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/marcoguoliphoto/





Maxem said:


>





gastongesell said:


> fuente
> https://www.instagram.com/buenosairestourist/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Yrigoyen Boulevard* | Vicente Lopez

Location: Av. Maipu 1800

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 13 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Dario Jaraj

Developer: Brick



tortoncho said:


>


*Update 15/10/2019*



tortoncho said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Huergo 475* | Monserrat

Location: Huergo 475 entre Venezuela y Av. Belgrano

Status: On Development

Height: GF + 38 floors, 120 mts

Surface: N/D

Architect: Adamo - Faiden

Developer: N/D



Tobruk said:


> https://www.clarin.com/arq/eduardo-costantini-dobla-apuesta-inversiones-multimillonarias_0_w3eFfx1Ax.amp.html





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.adamo-faiden.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/15.20190816_Huergo_Imagenes_Huergo.jpg


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Palpatine00 said:


> *Quartier del Bajo* | Monserrat
> 
> Location: Huergo y Venezuela
> 
> ...


*New renders :banana::cheers:*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *https://www.facebook.com/Entasix.renders/


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

Palpatine00 said:


> *Torre Huergo 475* | Monserrat
> 
> Location: Huergo 475 entre Venezuela y Av. Belgrano
> 
> ...


Feita la criatura


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Catalinas Rio* | Retiro

Location: Av. Eduardo Madero 1085

Status: On developmetn

Height: GF + 29 floors

Surface: 151.000 m2

Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM)

Developer: Consultatio Real Estate



Bleu_Chateau said:


> Fuente
> 
> Fuente





Tobruk said:


> *Clarin*





Quilmeño89 said:


> Fuente


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Las Lomitas Street & Residence* | Lomas de Zamora

Location: Italia e/ Sixto Fernandez & Bartolome Mitre

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 20 floors

Surface: 20.144 m2

Architect: BMA (Bodas- Miani- Anger)

Developer: Constructora Sudamericana, BAT, Grupo DMAZ



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *http://www.lapoliticaonline.com/nota/107962/





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.inmuebles.clarin.com/Pr...rmitorios-en-Venta-en-Pdo.-de-Lomas-De-Zamora





LASTKA said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrG43U3BX0Q/





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/marchellovivas/


*Update 19/10/2019*



Maxem said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Oficinas Netting Juan B Justo* | Villa Crespo

Location: Av. JB. Justo 2003

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 9 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Rosbaco Group



Mayo65 said:


> Fuente 1: https://pikstagram.com/rosbacogroup
> Fuente 2: http://rosbaco-group.com/desarrollos/juan-b-justo-2003/


*Update 16/7/2019*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.kornpropiedades.com.ar/d/21383-Av.-Juan-B.-Justo-2003-en-Villa-Crespo


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Donna Tower* | Lomas de Zamora

Location: Av. Hipólito Yrigoyen 9100

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 18 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Estudio Ferrara

Developer: Lesza propiedades

*Update 19/10/2019*



Maxem said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Platinvm Lifestyle Tower* | Lomas de Zamora

Location: Av. Colombres y Av. Meeks

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 27 floors

Surface: 21.915 m2

Architect: Estudio Alfredo Iglesias y Asoc

Developer: DYPSA Desarrollos y Proyectos S.A



MOTOROLAW230 said:


> 22427233


*Update 19/9/2019*



Maxem said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Palpatine00 said:


> *Parque y Centro de Exposiciones y Convenciones* | Recoleta
> 
> Location: Av. Pres. Figueroa Alcorta 2099
> 
> ...


*Today*



zorko said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Parque Las Heras* | Palermo

Location: Av. Coronel Diaz & Av. Gral. Las Heras

Status: Finished

Surface: 89.000 m2

Architect: Dario Jaraj

Developer: CABA goverment



tortoncho said:


>





Ekrof said:


>





tortoncho said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Paseo de la Cisterna* | Monserrat

Location: Moreno 550 entre Perú y Bolívar

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 14 floors

Surface: 27200 m2

Architect: Sonnschein

Developer: Estudio Kohon

*Renders*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://capital-federal.properati.com.ar/emprendimientos/q/?radius=1.0&search[state]=En%20Pozo


*Update 20/10/2019*



Robertango said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Donna Terra* | Caballito

Location: Pedro Goyena 176

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 22 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Estudio Azcuy

Developer: N/D



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.estudioazcuy.com/dona-perla.php


*Updates 22/10/2019*



Chatry said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Bureau Diagonal* | San Nicolas

Location: Pte Perón 830 esq Esmeralda

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 11 floors

Surface: 16.335 m2

Architect: Estudio Berdichevsky Cherny y Asocs

Developer: Pellegrinet



Mayo65 said:


>


*Update 23/10/2019*



LASTKA said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Odeon* | San Nicolas

Location: Av Corrientes y Esmeralda

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 41 floors, 124 mts

Surface: 23.500 m2

Architect: Dujovne-Hirsch & Asociados

Developer: Arupac SA



NachoGB said:


>





LASTKA said:


>





LASTKA said:


>





yazir_97 said:


> fuente: https://ar.linkedin.com/in/pgarciafernandez


*Update 23/10/2019*



LASTKA said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Saavedra* | Balvanera

Location: Hipólito Yrigoyen y Saavedra

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 19 floors

Surface: 13.000 m2

Architect: Estudio Chiurazzi Diaz

Developer: Banco Nacion



Quilmeño89 said:


>


*Update 23/10/2019*



bue07 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Edificio BI 1170* | Constitucion

Location: Bernardo de Irigoyen 1170

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 13 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: AI studio

Developer: Grupo Tueroc



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente 1:* https://www.studioai.com/new-index/#/bi-1170/
> *Fuente 2:* http://grupotueroc.com.ar
> *Fuente 3:* https://www.instagram.com/grupotueroc/


*Update 25/10/2019*



LASTKA said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4DQXVjFjmD/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Distrito Qiudad* | Quilmes

Location: Primera Junta y Gral. Paz

Status: On development

Height: GF + 13 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Grupo Plazaverde



Quilmeño89 said:


>





Quilmeño89 said:


>


*First stage*



Quilmeño89 said:


> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice place, and "next" to the river...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...3e6f!8m2!3d-34.7302653!4d-58.2449845?hl=es-ES


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EPIQUE LELOIR *


Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - EPIQUE LELOIR
> Ubicación:* sobre Av. Martín Fierro, a metros de las Autopistas del Oeste y del Buen Ayre. Parque Leloir – Ituzaingo. En medio de un bosque inigualable.
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* GyG Brokers · Consultora Inmobiliaria


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* CONDE 4885 *


Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - CONDE 4885 - SAAVEDRA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WH COGHLAN *


Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - WH COGHLAN*
> 
> En realidad, allá por mitad de 2019 ya había subido información sobre este proyecto de Washington esquina Nuñez. Ahora viene mas consolidado, con renders nuevos e incluso ya han comenzado las excavaciones pero el video del avance de obra está súper pixelado asi que no subo ni siquiera capturas.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Donna Magna*











LASTKA said:


> Algunos renders de Donna Magna - Directorio 248 en Caballito.
> Creo que este es un cambio de diseño. De todos modos, me gusta muchísimo lo que hace el tiempo la gente de Azcuy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Behomii Palermo










LASTKA said:


> Behomii Palermo. No se la ubicacion exacta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Virrey Cevallos 343*










NachoGB said:


> *Virrey Cevallos 343 - Microcentro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*View Park*











LASTKA said:


> *View Park* - Av Maipu 901 - Vicente Lopez.
> Video
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Grand Cramer*









LASTKA said:


> *Grand Cramer* - Av Cramer 2387 - Belgrano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HUMAN - Abasto Towers*


















LASTKA said:


> La gente de KWZ le esta dando mucha fuerza a la publicación (face, website, instagram...) de estas torres últimamente. Mas allá de un relleno de info por la inactividad comercial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quilmeño89 said:


> Justamente el otro día vi la maqueta que se expuso en septiembre en el Hilton y no tenía idea de qué proyecto podía ser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Live Olazábal / Olazábal 2210, Belgrano*












LASTKA said:


> Un chiquitín interesante para Belgrano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palais Salguero











> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lucas_1984 said:


> *Charcas y Salguero*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Quartier Lacroze










LASTKA said:


> Ubicación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILELA 2500*











tortoncho said:


> Juego para el fin de semana.. A ver si alguien encuentra que van a hacer en esta esquina que en un par de semanas se voltearon toda esa esquina e incluso casas linderas.. Se viene algo bastante grande. Es Av. San Isidro labrador y Vilela frente a la YPF:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LIBERTADOR BOULEVARD

 *


Mayo65 said:


> Un par de imágenes más grandes del proyecto *LIBERTADOR BOULEVARD*
> En *Av del Libertador 1455*
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* Boulevard -


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nogoya 4000*










LASTKA said:


> Nogoya 4000 - Villa del Parque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

My Residence











LASTKA said:


> My Residence - Cramer 1745.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av. San Martin 7400 *


















LASTKA said:


> San Martin Esq. O. San Alberto - Villa Devoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Niceto Soho











LASTKA said:


> Estoy confundido con este petiso. Los renders tiene algunas diferencias pero ambos se ubican en la misma dirección; *Niceto 4648*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2636 Flats










LASTKA said:


> 2636 Flats - Coghlan (no sé muy bien la diré).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Junín 875











LASTKA said:


> Avance Junín 875.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Boschetto Seguí*



__
http://instagr.am/p/CAIystejjaH/
  


Mayo65 said:


> *Renders adicionales: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *RENDERS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM Botánico*









EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Torres Decó Palermo*




Mayo65 said:


> Renders adicionales del proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Todass con el celu. Esta mañana. La torre mas alta esta habitada.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Bella







*



Mayo65 said:


> La primer imagen que publican:
> 
> 
> *RENDERS Fecha 28/6/2017:*
> ...





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA PLATA - 300 houses / OCSA*











LASTKA said:


> LINK!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Club FerroCarril Oeste Stadium refurbishment*











SP9 said:


> Supuestamente va a ser así. No me acuerdo bien.













alitodelon said:


>





Stedt said:


> Algo es algo, estaba llegando tarde y pude sacar esas.
> Por otro lado, lo que dicen que Ferro "no se achicó" les recuerdo que están hablando de Renders. Van a completar la parte baja de la Tribuna y, con mucha suerte la alta. El resto del Estadio es imposible que se haga en el corto/mediano plazo.
> 
> EDIT: de yapa, ahí debajo a la izquierda se ve la columna que pertenecía a la vieja popular de madera que alguien en el foro preguntaba. También pensé en sacarle foto a la Locomotora, que andaban buscando su paradero, la cual sigue juntando mugre en la auxiliar, visiblemente desde Av. Avellaneda.





gadeoke said:


> *Construcción del modulo 5*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador








*




















Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Renders de la web - Tanda 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM BARRIO PARQUE*

 




Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* residencial.
> *Ubicación: *San Martin de Tours 2871
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Tanto hablan de las casitas. Acá están.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Undici Republica de La Boca*


















Juancho53 said:


> FICHA TÉCNICA
> 
> Destino: Complejo comercial y de viviendas.
> Ubicación: Brandsen 923
> ...





Juancho53 said:


> Avance de obra en Junio:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nuevo Quilmes Plaza*










Quilmeño89 said:


> Fuentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quilmeño89 said:


> *29 de marzo:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Boyaca 602*

 


Mayo65 said:


> *LOTE:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/HOMGroupDesarrollosUrbanos/





LASTKA said:


> Le están dando a pleno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA PLATA - *IRSA multiple use project












CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> La Plata, la ciudad que no tiene shopping: cómo será su primer complejo comercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Otro que vuelve a resonar!
> *Shopping en La Plata: “En pocos días se firma todo para que empiece la construcción”*
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Solo pongo el render porque me vuela el bocho  (menos fe a este tipo de emprendimientos tengo)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Icon Paseo Colón
 *


Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *https://www.zonaprop.com.ar/propiedades/oportunidad-de-inversion-de-oficinas-44069815.html





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *icon | Colliers





EMArg said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Distrito Quartier Puerto Retiro




















*



gon1980 said:


> *Content Lab de La Nacion para Ocampo y Argencons*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Distrito Quartier Puerto Retiro





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Dique Norte Puerto Madero*











Mayo65 said:


> Pack de fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rubenbsas said:


> Imágenes de interiores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Luis Maria Campos 529











LASTKA said:


> Luis Maria Campos 529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cramer y Mendoza.*




Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO*
> 
> Se viene esta esquina en *Cramer y Mendoza.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* SLS Puerto Madero*











Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Login • Instagram





EMArg said:


>





gastongesell said:


> Dos fotos mias de ayer.





LASTKA said:


> Acá algo se lucen. Ya desde las espaldas la cag..





tortoncho said:


> El conjunto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Link Towers*











EMArg said:


> Updates:





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Santander San Telmo*











Mayo65 said:


> Pack de fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Un par mas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio BI 1170

 *


Mayo65 said:


> ---------------------
> 
> *ARRANDO LA OBRA!!*
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

School at Tigre district

 


Mayo65 said:


> *EN EL HORNO*
> 
> Pensándose un nuevo proyecto educativo, interesante por escala para el Tigre.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration

TeatroColon Workshop



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182436988315688960


EzeBA said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villa Jardín (Lanús) educational area



EzeBA said:


> Segunda etapa del Polo Educativo de Villa Jardín (Lanús) en la ex Fabricaciones Militares. En este sector funcionará la secundaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Morón university expansion



EzeBA said:


> Después de reciclar el edificio de Lima 221 ahora la Universidad de Morón demolió el de al lado para construir la ampliación. No encontré más que esta imagen chiquita, seria lo de arriba a la izquierda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Polo Dot complex*










Pack 1 and Pack 2


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB03cb_KFnuk/



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Parque de oficinas Polo Dot, Edificio Zetta / Machado Silvetti





Mayo65 said:


> Fotos Pack 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Fotos adicionales. Pack 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Polo Dot complex*










*Exa Giga Philips

 *


Mayo65 said:


> *Vedia 3892*
> Oficinas Comerciales y Cocheras
> Superficie 52.000 M2 (proyecto)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Polo Dot complex*










*GIGA (number 6) 

*


Mayo65 said:


> Ahora si! El Edificio *GIGA* de frente:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* IRSA





LASTKA said:


> LINK!





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *Login • Instagram


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Forum Alcorta*











EMArg said:


>





Mayo65 said:


> *Unas mas:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Centro Empresarial Libertador*











Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Login • Instagram





Mayo65 said:


> Un par de fotos adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Astor San Telmo*








































EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Proyecto LA BOCA
 *


Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* residencial + locales comerciales.
> *Ubicación:* Av Regimiento de Patricios 960 La Boca
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palmera Cañitas*

*location google maps*




Mayo65 said:


> Bueno, confirmado esto. Mutó a PALMERA CAÑITAS. Hay que cambiarle el nombre al hilo. Sigue siendo de BMA y las torres tendrán 30 y 33 pisos.
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* PALMERA CANITAS





zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SWISS MEDICAL HOSPITAL

 *


Mayo65 said:


> Nuevos renders:
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *NORDELTA - SWISS MEDICAL HOSPITAL*
> 
> Creo que ya está en obra.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HOSPITAL ITALIANO*




Mayo65 said:


> El edificio tremendo de la izquierda es parte del proyecto y debería ayudar a su ubicación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*INSTITUTO EDUCATIVO RIVER PLATE*




Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - INSTITUTO EDUCATIVO RIVER PLATE*
> En *Av. Figueroa Alcorta y Sáenz Valiente*. Son 11.200 m2. de superficie involucrada.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Qiub Office*



















gonzabar_77 said:


> Lentísimo.





Mayo65 said:


> Llegaron los renders!!. (licencia creativa en skyline nocturno... je):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alley*





arquimonky said:


> url=1 A3 DFD2 B 7 EF7 4743 800 C 209 B426 FAF15 — Postimages]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





arquimonky said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN FERNANDO - Buena Vista Park*



















LASTKA said:


> Cómo me hubiese gustado está estética en una torre de 150 mts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Avance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* oficinas.
> *Pisos:* PB + 6 pisos.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN FERNANDO - Palmas Park*

 


Mayo65 said:


> Pack de renders completo del* Palmas Park:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Infinity Towers*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2SO-70lj99/





LASTKA said:


> LINK!





LASTKA said:


> Avances.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ciudad Palmera*













__
http://instagr.am/p/CBTvPLTjJAd/



Mayo65 said:


> *BUENOS AIRES - Complejo Av Avellaneda*
> 
> No tiene aún nombre específico. Es un complejo residencial que abarca una serie de edificios:
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> *Propiedades: lanzan departamentos que se pagan en pesos en 22 años y sin crédito de bancos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Movistar Arena*



















Bonaerense24 said:


>





hercre said:


>





bue07 said:


> Faltan terminaciones, ni los vidrios limpian





marhouse said:


> Por lo visto, de algo se dieron cuenta y le dieron inclinación al ultimo sector de la pista, elevándolo hasta la primer fila de la platea.





Stedt said:


> La ubicación era esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN MIGUEL - Torres Imperio*















martinalagui said:


> Fui al lugar por Street View. Solo construyeron la torre más pequeña de calle D'elia que todavía está sin terminar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entasix




Mayo65 said:


> --------------
> 
> *Esta sería la ubicación:*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*DISTRITO T DESTINATION POINT
 *


Mayo65 said:


> En* Acceso Oeste y Ruta 24*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Officia Nordelta*








Mayo65 said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> Nuevos renders, de mejor calidad. Ya comercializándose:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARTERRE RESIDENCIAS - NORDELTA*




Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PARTERRE RESIDENCIAS - NORDELTA*
> 
> Lanzado recientemente.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*View Point Libertador*











EMArg said:


> 04/02/2020:





DanielFA said:


> Ayer:





EMArg said:


> 13/13/2019:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ideas competition: Distrito Joven / Parque Salguero *



Here some proposals:


Mayo65 said:


> La propuesta de *NOANET*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AAF76 said:


> Que bueno que armaron el hilo del Concurso Parque Salguero!!!.
> Con mi hermano Gustavo Flores y nuestro amigo Ing. Damian Alvarez participamos de este concurso. Vale aclarar que cuando decidimos entrar al concurso se nos planteo la duda si respetábamos a rajatabla los lineamientos del concurso o saltábamos el alambrado y presentábamos un proyecto que nos interesara, por más que sabíamos que no jugábamos por nada..
> Y bueno, decidimos presentar un proyecto urbano que reflejara lo que pensamos para el área.
> A nuestro entender Buenos Aires no tiene una relación clara con el río, en cuanto a que no hay actividades náuticas, de ocio, etc directamente relacionadas con el río.. solamente algunos "balcones" de contemplación.
> ...





645577 said:


> Recomiendo igual descargar el adjunto que incluye un .pdf explicando todo.





645577 said:


> Renders ampliados:





DanielFA said:


> Me gusta más el segundo, aunque lo preferiría con tres edificios más en el rectángulo junto al arroyo...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palmera Crespo*



















EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lumiere Boulevard Madero*











EMArg said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madero Harbour





*



















EMArg said:


> Updates:





> @mecheginevra Instagram Profile | Wopita


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Donna Acqua*












LASTKA said:


> LINK!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oficinas Summers








*


arquimonky said:


> [/url





goyo said:


> Hoy salió publicada en ArchDaily.





arquimonky said:


> url=3 A47382 B D381 4870 BB9 B ED4 A99 A33491 — Postimage.org]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Libérateur*










Mayo65 said:


> [/url
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2jbyjrR]
> 
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *http://kwzarq.com.ar/liberateur-ver-mas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Barlovento Towers*

 








LASTKA said:


> *Ubicación*: Av del Libertador al 4100, La Lucila, Vicente López
> *Destino*: residencial.
> *Plantas*: 17
> *Estudios de Arquitectos*: RDR Architectes (Suiza – Argentina).
> ...





rubenbsas said:


> Barlovento Towers: No a la torre en zona residencial R1
> 
> 
> Barlovento Towers: No a la torre en zona residencial R1. နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၈၆ ဦး · ၂ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည်. No a la torre en zona residencial R1, sobre la calle Vicente Lopez y Planes
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Quantum Bellini Libertador*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *MSGSSS





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Login • Instagram


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Remodelación de la Plaza Houssay














*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Boutique Work















*



arquimonky said:


> mobil gas station near current location





Mayo65 said:


> *PACK DE FOTOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio del Plata - ideas competiton*


the building:





















Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Login • Instagram





Mayo65 said:


> La propuesta de Aisenson:
> 1ºLUGAR ORDEN DE MÉRITO
> CONCURSO INTERNACIONAL
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Mientras esperamos... La propuesta orgánica de* BMA + Methanoia:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Propuesta.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Giribone 1550











LASTKA said:


> Giribone 1550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Vuelta De Obligado 3300





*


























urbman said:


> se retomaron las obras en este otro en V de Obligado y Manuela Pedraza. Van a conservar la casona de la esquina. Me intriga como quedara el conjunto terminado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Decó Recoleta*


















EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM Recoleta*



















__
http://instagr.am/p/BpsRLatBGKl/




LASTKA said:


> Algunos renders mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Desde Santa Fe:





LASTKA said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MTA960* Bellini Alvear


__
https://msgsss.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F628654018978283520



Juancho53 said:


> Marcelo T. de Alvear 960
> 
> 
> __
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Me re va! Dejo dos más del mismo instagram.





>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Martín Coronado 3300*











martinalagui said:


> Ya que se cayeron, vuelvo a subir los rénders. La superficie es de *28.000 m2*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NachoGB said:


> Así estaba hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Infinity Towers*












Mayo65 said:


> Sumo una foto:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* RE-MAX Full - ID#704 - Departamento en Venta


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oficinas Rondeau Office Park*



















Mayo65 said:


> Sumo unas fotos adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia 851*




























chorch said:


> Agregaron una pluma mas y saque varias fotos de distintos ángulos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palmera Cañitas*










EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia Belgrano*











EMArg said:


> Update:





Mayo65 said:


> Terminada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Torre Bella*












EMArg said:


> Ya por el piso 14/15:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Alto Grande Parque Chacabuco*









LASTKA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Fonrouge 242 - Liniers*










LASTKA said:


> *LINK!*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Polo Dot*


**








EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - 200 Della Paolera*











LASTKA said:


> No estában laburando ni por cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Mirabilia Central Oficinas Corporativas*




Mayo65 said:


> Nuevo pack de renders más grandes y algunos adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Ya que estamos con las Mirabilia, dejo avance de esta. Hace una semana.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5dW7v1F0YF/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Urbanización por Plan ProCreAr*




phantro said:


>





urbman said:


> alguna de las muchas fotos que saque el sabado, muy interesante esta urbanizacion





gerba said:


> Wow, me encanto esta toma. La volumetria y la torre de la cancha de Huracan de fondo la hace exquisita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urbanización Barrio 31*


tortoncho said:


> Que lindo se ve..





EzeBA said:


> Va quedando lista la apertura del barrio hacia la Av. Ramón Castillo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309843917240664065
> ...





EzeBA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305129099925610497
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305841073659547649


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

* Barrio Orma / Buenos Aires*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia 851*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFsgNXrjbc7/



chorch said:


> Imágenes desde hoy 4 de Octubre al 3 de Enero (léase al revés) del 2020


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palmera Cañitas*




EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Martín Coronado 3300*










martinalagui said:


> Ya que se cayeron, vuelvo a subir los rénders. La superficie es de *28.000 m2*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









NachoGB said:


> Así estaba hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ministry of Human Development new headquarters*

*Nueva sede Ministerio de Desarrollo Humano*






































how it use to look like:


























Todas las ciudades deben transformar sus Elefantes Blancos


No todas las obras de arquitectura son un éxito. Hay un término temido, reservado sólo para los proyectos más derrochadores y ociosos: "Elefantes...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl







EzeBA said:


> Reseña en Plataforma Arquitectura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





quiqueno said:


> *A un año de su demolición, así está el lugar donde se encontraba el antiguo Elefante Blanco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Pont Bleu Nature*

location

*







*


LASTKA said:


> LINK 1!
> LINK 2!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Quo Libertador*

*location*


**


Mayo65 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Madero Boulevard*







Mayo65 said:


> Llegaron los renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador*


























EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Av. Córdoba 120*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF98kFgHdHr/








































Foster + Partners comienza construcción de nueva torre de oficinas en Buenos Aires


Foster + Partners ha comenzado la nueva construcción en la Avenida Córdoba 120, una torre de oficinas de 35 pisos en Buenos Aires.




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313144553470296069


Mayo65 said:


> Como está cerrado el hilo de *Córdoba y Alem.*, subo acá el proyecto de *Foster* finalmente aprobado:
> *Fuente:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313144553470296069


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *Torre Av. Córdoba 120*
> 
> 
> __
> ...



*update:*



zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oceana Puerto Madero*
































































LASTKA said:


> Y dos imágenes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*San Isidro adds 1,200 meters of coastline with public access *













CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *San Isidro suma 1200 metros de costa con acceso público*
> 
> *Con esta incorporación, el Municipio alcanza el 95% de acceso directo a su costa blanda. El proyecto Paseo del Río de San Isidro contempla una ciclovía y una senda aeróbica desde la calle Del Barco Centenera hasta el viejo espigón.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The UBA (University of Buenos Aires) will have 15 thousand square meters in the Innovation Park and will manage a service station *


























FKO said:


> Recordemos que el año pasado se firmó un convenio entre la ciudad y la UBA que, entre otras cosas, habla de refuncionalizar los cimientos del Pabellón 5 para trasladar oficinas del rectorado. De ahí a que se haga es otro tema.
> Con respecto a Agronomía, había un plan de Ibarra para integrar todos los parques de la zona con diferentes intervenciones, lo cuál se podría reflotar y combinar con el proyecto de ir generando parques en los terrenos del cementerio de Chacarita.
> Ciudad ya no tiene espacio para nada más, la mayoría de las intervenciones y edificios nuevos son para laboratorios existentes que buscan ampliarse. Antes de querer hacer cualquier cosa debería mejorarse su conectividad (subte-tranvía) y su integración con el río, porque muy lindo el puente pero sigue siendo un tema llegar a la costa, como en el resto de la ciudad. Y ni hablar de la situación edilicia de los pabellones originales.
> 
> ...





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Creo que el lugar ideal para trasladar las Facultades de Agronomía y la de Veterinaria sería el *terreno* que devolvió la Armada a la UBA en Ciudad Universitaria. De ser necesario se podría rellenar parte del espejo de agua (conservando las instalaciones del Club CUBA, aunque la Universidad intimó a su *desalojo*):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Puerto Pampa*




















































zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - SLS Puerto Madero*



rubenbsas said:


> Un departamento de estas torres
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> El hotel está funcionando aparentemente, aunque lo vi medio descuidado ya.





Arislu said:


> ￼￼￼de pasada





Nsch said:


> Tenian vista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AVELLANEDA - Palaa Green Tower *

*Location*



















Quilmeño89 said:


> Renders con mejor resolución y *sitio oficial*:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restorations*



EzeBA said:


> Thames y Soler





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *Casa Viacava: la lucha de los vecinos para salvar una joya del art nouveau diseñada por el arquitecto Virginio Colombo*
> 
> *El edificio fue construido en 1917 en el barrio de Almagro y se encontraba muy deteriorado. Sus habitantes se unieron para preservarlo. Su nuevo desafío es la restauración de la fachada.
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Chacabuco 926, San Telmo. Recién terminado. Por lo que vi antes era un Hotel Familiar y ahora lo reciclaron para viviendas. Reunificaron los locales de la plata baja que estaban muy crotos.





EMArg said:


> Me encantó la restauración de este residencial en Av. Díaz Vélez, entre Medrano y Salguero. Me hizo acordar a los edificios remodelados de las ciudades españolas. Para comparar, antes estaba en *este estado*.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - 200 Della Paolera*











LASTKA said:


> Más lucecitas.





EzeBA said:


> El acceso es desde la plaza seca que tiene algunos canteros y equipamiento urbano. Si bien es un espacio privado, al quedar abierto funciona como conexión entre Av Huergo, Della Paolera y el resto de Catalinas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Totu said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Lumiere Boulevard Madero*











LASTKA said:


> Esto parece que va bien con el avance (ahora no le pifié con las fotos).





rubenbsas said:


> Ya iniciaron la ultima parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Congress of the Nation restoration*



glezgayol said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Astillero Catalinas Sur*


















zorko said:


> Veo la Z en el cielo...
> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avanti Catalinas Puerto*
































LASTKA said:


> Posibles visuales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Residencial.
> *Ubicación:* Catalinas Norte.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Madero Harbour*

























Arislu said:


> ￼De a lo lejos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palacio Roccatagliata*











NachoGB said:


> Oficialmente reactivado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pampa y Libertador*










LASTKA said:


> Pampa y Libertador con vos libre para reanudar la obra.
> 
> 
> Terreno activo (foto del martes)
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Confitería del Molino restoration








*


quiqueno said:


> Fuente





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *El impactante antes y después de la histórica Confitería del Molino luego de su restauración*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Para disfrutar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346907207124865026


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MY RESIDENCE* 












NachoGB said:


> Así viene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Dome Green Soho*












LASTKA said:


> Dome Green Soho. Advance 13/01/2021


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Altos de Achala *- Ahcala 3500/ Ponmeya. 

LOCATION


























LASTKA said:


> Lo habia subido hace un tiempo pero ahora hay renders que lo muestran mas completo.
> 
> Altos de Achala - Ahcala 3500/ Ponmeya. (obra empezada segun google maps)
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Live Belgrano *











LASTKA said:


> El el Live Belgrano creo.
> 
> View attachment 916809


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Libertador 605 - Vicente López*











Quilmeño89 said:


> No sé si este estaba, pero no lo recuerdo ni lo pude encontrar por acá:
> *Libertador 605 - Vicente López* (lo pongo en este hilo porque no hay guía de la construcción de VL)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Indra America*

*LOCATION*

*







 *



la_parca said:


> En *Saenz Peña *se viene lo que probablemente puede ser el edificio mas alto del partido* Tres de Febrero* y toda la *Zona Oeste*
> 
> 
> Yo le calculo una altura equivalente a 28 pisos, osea entre 80m y 84m de alto, el Edificio Torre en Caseros tiene 79m, asi que le pisa los talones este


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Step Thames










LASTKA said:


> Step Thames - Thames 54/Villa Crespo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARLOS CALVO 3233*












LASTKA said:


> CARLOS CALVO 3233 - Boedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FIGUEROA ALCORTA 3006*



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - FIGUEROA ALCORTA 3006
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:* www.bymarq.com.ar


*CERVIÑO 3185

 *


Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - CERVIÑO 3185
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:* www.bymarq.com.ar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Icon Boulevard Caseros*










LASTKA said:


> Icon Boulevard Caseros - Caseros Y Piedras -San Telmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Icon Paseo Colón








*



DieKuper said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Palmera Crespo*


















LASTKA said:


> Siguen laburando a pleno.
> (Que hagan algo en esa esquina amarilla urgente)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - L'Avenue Libertador*




















zorko said:


> De hoy. La primera es una foto con la cámara nivelada para qeu puedan comparar los pisos con los del vecino sin errores de paralaje.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Parque de la Innovación*












Ekrof said:


> Algunos planos publicados en el BO de hoy.
> 
> Fuente: https://documentosboletinoficial.buenosaires.gob.ar/publico/PE-DIS-MDUYTGC-DGOINFU-48-19-ANX-4.pdf
> 
> ...





Ekrof said:


> Nueva licitacion: *Parque de la Innovación - Remediación, demolición e infraestructura - Polígono 1 y 2*
> 
> Fuente: Gobierno de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New headquarters of the Federal Shot*

















CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *Así es la nueva sede del Tiro Federal, la obra que destraba la creación del Parque de la Innovación*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J_Viper said:


> "Deberían haber seguido siendo parques" dice, SI NINGUNO de los dos lugares era un parque previamente, el Tiro Federal era un predio privado para los socios, y donde están haciendo el nuevo casi NO HABÍA TIERRA, es todo relleno sobre el río.





urbman said:


> foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Distrito Quartier Puerto Retiro*









































rubenbsas said:


> 26-12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Mirabilia 851*


























zorko said:


> Me llaman y acudo. De hoy.





chorch said:


> El Hormigón de Chacarita...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*A mega real estate development was approved in San Fernando*

LOCATION


















rey de la colina said:


> *Se aprobó un megadesarrollo inmobiliario en San Fernando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New Urban Area Quilmes*


























Quilmeño89 said:


> Actualizo esto y cuando vea realmente avances, le abro un thread propio. En la fuente dice "en ejecución".
> 
> Video de presentación:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Torre Bella*



















zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Lumiere Urbano*











EMArg said:


> Ya llegó a su altura máxima:





EMArg said:


> Update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Remodelación Estadio Club FerroCarril Oeste*



















FKO said:


> Siguen avanzando con el encofrado de los primeros 2 módulos de la parte de arriba y el lunes estarían hormigonando. En teoría la idea es seguir avanzando con los siguientes 4 módulos, 2 por mes, y ahí ver como se sigue con respecto al orden de hormigonado. De no haber ningún cambio a mediados de 2021 tendría que estar la tribuna completamente hormigonada, y de ahí se avanzaría con las obras necesarias para la habilitación.
> 
> Dejó fotos de la cuenta de twitter oficial.
> 
> ...





damian1988 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345769791647338498


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Human Abasto Towers*













MOTOROLAW230 said:


> Dejo estas que no estaban:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EMArg said:


> Updates: laterales tapiados y nueva grúa:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Martín Coronado 3300*












goyo said:


> De hoy, 23/12. Este proyecto no me genera nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Residences The Collection*

* *


Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Edificio residencial.
> *Ubicación:* Arribeños 1530. Barrancas de Belgrano.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Palmera Cañitas*











zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Be Plaza Palermo*












Arislu said:


> Pequeño update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *Ministry of Human Development new headquarters*
> 
> *Nueva sede Ministerio de Desarrollo Humano*
> 
> ...


It's funny to see that this "white elephant" was used in "Homeland" TV serie as a refugee for the hero while accused of betraying and on the run !


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of these incredible updates, *el palmesano*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Frenchlover said:


> It's funny to see that this "white elephant" was used in "Homeland" TV serie as a refugee for the hero while accused of betraying and on the run !


really?? which episode??



0scart said:


> Thanks for all of these incredible updates, *el palmesano*


a pleasure!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - OM BARRIO PARQUE*













LASTKA said:


> Esto ya arrancó! Wow


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Olleros 1871*











LASTKA said:


> Olleros 1871 - Belgrano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Vicenza*










LASTKA said:


> *Edificio Vicenza* - Directorio 700, Caballito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> really?? which episode??
> 
> 
> 
> a pleasure!!


Probably at the beginning of season 2


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*200 Della Paolera*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Alley*












LASTKA said:


> Avance de obra a la fecha.
> 
> (Captura del video que no puedo postear desde IGM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kumasi (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm confused, wasn't Argentina going through an economic crisis in recent times? Because it sure doesn't seem so, at least judging by this project thread...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ They don't have anything else to invest but in real estate...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kumasi said:


> I'm confused, wasn't Argentina going through an economic crisis in recent times? Because it sure doesn't seem so, at least judging by this project thread...


Argentina is complex country. Even if there is huge crisis, there is a big sector of the population with enoght money so they don't sufer the crisis. And Argentina is a country sadly habituated to the crisis, so the economy has become very resilient to the crisis.



FelixMadero said:


> ^^ They don't have anything else to invest but in real estate...


If there are people that can invest in real state means that there are sectors of the population that still having money and they are eraning a lot.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Infinity Towers*


































toti_argento said:


> Que belleza de proyecto ! en esta foto se aprecia bien como esas curvas rompen con tanta monotonía estructural





LASTKA said:


> Va como piña!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New City Police Stations*



tortoncho said:


> Inaugurada la nueva comisaría de la Policía de la Ciudad Nº4 de Parque Patricios:





tortoncho said:


> Inauguraron la Comisaría Comunal 1 en Retiro:





tortoncho said:


> Comisaria comunal 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Quantum Bellini Libertador*





LASTKA said:


> Avances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador*











zorko said:


> Algunas de hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Confitería del Molino (restoration)*














































































































































Confitería del Molino: Los detalles de la restauración de un hito patrimonial del Art Nouveau


Con un siglo de historia, la Confitería del Molino, obra del arquitecto Francisco Gianotti, nacido en Italia en 1881 y llegado a nuestro país en...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Amazing projects.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

I really like these projects


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MERIDIANO BUSINESS CENTER*











rubenbsas said:


> MERIDIANO BUSINESS CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*200 Della Paolera*



quiqueno said:


> *Alejandro Goldemberg Renders & Fotografía*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Comprehensive Plan of the Historic Center / City Museum Environment: Calle Defensa*



Ekrof said:


> Fuentes:
> 
> 
> https://documentosboletinoficial.buenosaires.gob.ar/publico/PE-RES-MEPHUGC-SSPURB-1-21-ANX-2.pdf
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*National congress restoration*



LASTKA said:


> Una pavada de comparación.
> 
> Ayer 27/01
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UADE EXPANSION*








*Fuente:* OFICINA URBANA - AMPLIACION UADE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM Botánico








*


LASTKA said:


> De esta tarde.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Honorio Pueyrredon 1618* - Villa Crespo.












LASTKA said:


> Honorio Pueyrredon 1618 - Villa Crespo.
> Ubicación acá!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Jaramillo 3744 *










LASTKA said:


> Un chiquitín bonito
> Jaramillo 3744 - Parque Saavedra (?)
> 
> Ubicación en GSV
> ...



*Bogotá 3793*











LASTKA said:


> Otro chiquitín (muy chiquitín) que me puede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALTO GRANDE JB JUSTO* 

 



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - ALTO GRANDE JB JUSTO*
> 
> Alto Grande Juan B. Justo es un emprendimiento de PB + 11 pisos + terraza. Se encuentra a solo 100 metros de la Av. San Martin.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Esencia San Telmo*

LOCATION: Google Maps







































































LINK!



EzeBA said:


> Impecable todo.
> 
> Por lo que noto ahora no solo engloba los primeros dos edificios sobre Perú sino también la casa chorizo que les sigue:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Evoque Belgrano*






Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA:
> 
> DESTINO:* Residencial.
> *UBICACION:* Virrey del Pino 2468 + Virrey Olaguer 2469. CABA
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Avance de obra capturado desde las historias de MSGSSS en IGM


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Dome Business Plaza*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Some restorations:*



EzeBA said:


> Museo de la Ciudad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> La Boca


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mercat Villa Crespo*












lpu97ale said:


> Mercat Villa Crespo - nuevo mercado gastronómico en Villa Crespo - Thames 747.
> 
> Antes
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lumiere Boulevard Madero*











LASTKA said:


> De esta tarde.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Infinity Towers*











zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia 851*











chorch said:


> Lamentablemente las estructuras de la misma obra no permiten ver nada, así que...
> 
> Desde la esquina de Vera y Fitz Roy
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Donna Acqua*




Mayo65 said:


> Pack de renders adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Avance de obra (sin fecha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Bella*












zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM Recoleta*











CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Callao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Avance 18/03.
> 
> Sobre Marcelo T.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres de Montañeses*











Marioluis2 said:


> De hoy. Torres de Montañeses.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador








*


















zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Av. Córdoba 120*




















zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restoration of the Centennial Pavilion

LOCATION : Pabellón del Centenario de Palermo

The bulidng nowadays:























How it was:










How will look the area acording to the project:*





















there was a contest:



danhel said:


> *Ganadores del Concurso Pabellón Centenario y su Entorno*
> Pueden ver todas las imágenes y otras tres menciones especiales en la *fuente*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucas5k (Nov 30, 2012)

Buenos Aires tiene grandes proyectos!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre MOCA II*

*LOCATION: Gral. Hornos & Dr. Enrique Finochietto*
































LASTKA said:


> *Destino*: Residencias + Oficinas
> *Ubicación*: Hornos y Finochietto
> *Pisos*: 1 (oficinas) + 17 plantas (residencias)
> *Estudio de arquitectura*: Lopatin arquitectos (no chequeado)
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paseo de la Cisterna*
























CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *Así será el museo de sitio que abrirá en el solar donde vivió Rosas en Monserrat*
> 
> *En octubre próximo se prevé la inauguración del Paseo de la Cisterna, un espacio que recupera fragmentos de la vida en el lugar donde vivió el político y militar, en Moreno 550
> 
> ...





Robertango said:


> La Cisterna.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Società Unione Operai Italiani restoration*



gerba said:


> Leí que se viene la restauración de la Società Unione Operai Italiani , sera real? Por parte de esa secta religiosa que lo compro hace 10 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restorations:*



CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Avenida de Mayo al 700:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Reparaciones y lavadita de cara para el Centro Deportivo del Suterh en Balcarce y Venezuela. Tuvo algunos desprendimientos. Ojalá recuperen la pizarra que está tapada.





EzeBA said:


> Lo mismo el vecino (también del Suterh), una casa que entiendo es del siglo XIX:





EzeBA said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*More restorations*



Nsch said:


> *Microcentro*
> 
> Antes
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Arrancó la ultima etapa de las fachadas de la Basílica de San Francisco, en ese caso la que da sobre Moreno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





urbman said:


> banco central
> foto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the restoration projects. There are so many buildings that could use more than a touch-up in the city.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Block 66: The Plaza de los Necinos in Buenos Aires*

before:



























































Manzana 66: La Plaza de los Vecinos en Buenos Aires


Ubicada en el barrio de Balvanera de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, la manzana 66 constituye un ejemplo de resistencia vecinal y actuación conjunta.




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Confitería La Ideal restoration*



quiqueno said:


> Bueno, sabiendo que no tiene hilo propio lo abro para que podamos conseguir material y compartirlo acá. Es lo menos que se merece este ícono.
> 
> Edito
> 
> ...





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Creo que muchos harán cine (Gaumont, Lorca o Ideal ), o teatro y después alguna de las dos confiterías
> 
> *Confitería Ideal: avanzan en la restauración de su histórico vitral*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CARLOS CALVO 3233*










LASTKA said:


> Algunos cambios en este de Boedo.
> 
> CARLOS CALVO 3233
> 
> Antes


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CASA CRUZ RESIDENCES* 

 



Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - CASA CRUZ RESIDENCES
> 
> En Av. Alvear 1628*
> 
> ...





WrathChild said:


> Siga, siga, ni avenida Alvear zafa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cramer 2451 *










LASTKA said:


> Cinco Cramer - Cramer 2451 / Belgrano.
> (Ya estaba subido pero no el edificio entero).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avellaneda 711*










LASTKA said:


> Avance de obra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Fraga 16, Palermo*












IgnacioMuñoz said:


> Fraga 16, Palermo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PASAJE CALAS* 



 




Mayo65 said:


> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PASAJE CALAS*
> En *Agüero y Güemes. *Proyecto de los arquitectos *Miguens Pratti.*
> 
> No tiene una súper escala pero ya el rescate de la casona y eso que tanto me gusta como ir caminando por la ciudad y encontrar estos pasajes (ojalá hubiese muchisimos mas) lo hacen un muy interesante proyecto para mi. En la planta baja del edificio irán 3 locales comerciales de 60m2. aproximadamente cada uno.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WH COGHLAN* 








Mayo65 said:


> Arrancó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Maker*











LASTKA said:


> Edificio Maker - Manzanares 2373 / Nuñez
> 
> Ubicacion* acá!* (miren esa esquina).
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AV. FCO. BEIRO 4855








































urbman said:


> este sobre avenida Beiro frente a la plaza Richieri me llamo la atencion por lo enorme que es
> foto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Solar Green*





















LASTKA said:


> *Solar Green - Ruiz Huidobro 3237 / Saavedra (debe estar bastante avanzado)*
> Ubicacion *acá*!
> View attachment 1487941
> View attachment 1487942
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Independencia y Bolívar*


















EzeBA said:


> Independencia y Bolívar, va lento pero va


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av Cabildo 2618 - Belgrano *























LASTKA said:


> No recuerdo si este ya estaba.
> 
> Av Cabildo 2618 - Belgrano
> View attachment 1455170
> ...





urbman said:


> para mi que este esta parado
> foto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The water and sewer works progress in Barrio 20*































*








Avanzan las obras de agua y cloacas en Barrio 20


Las obras se realizan dentro del marco del proceso de integración socio-urbana que está atravesando el barrio, ubicado en la Comuna 8, entre las avenidas Escalada, General Fernández de la Cruz y Larrazábal, y las calles José Batlle y Ordóñez.




www.buenosaires.gob.ar




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Zeta*


































>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Human Abasto Towers*




LASTKA said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/405861762807970/posts/4276504609076980


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Prima Belgrano*

LOCATION: Charlone & Avenida Elcano · Buenos Aires, Argentina

* *


Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Conjunto residencial + locales comerciales.
> *Ubicación: *Manzana comprendida por Elcano, Charlone, Virrey Loreto y Rosetti.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urbanización Barrio 31*



urbman said:


> Algunas fotos de las cointaineras, son de hoy
> foto
> 
> 
> ...





Dal_86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415733790459191296





Ekrof said:


> Este es el plan para el Bajo Autopista:
> 
> https://documentosboletinoficial.buenosaires.gob.ar/publico/PE-RES-MDHYHGC-MDHYHGC-1333-20-ANX-4.pdf
> https://documentosboletinoficial.buenosaires.gob.ar/publico/PE-RES-MDHYHGC-MDHYHGC-1333-20-ANX-2.pdf





Nsch said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSCwS4hJlF9/





Nsch said:


> Adjunto los antes y despues que ya saben que me gustan.





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTftb9zLw9y/





Nsch said:


> Algunas capturas del video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVTVlnppU29/





Nsch said:


> Actualizaron GSV con las calles del barrio.
> 
> Algunas capturas del Barrio YPF.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*DOMUS LIBERTADOR - AV. LIBERTADOR Y PELLIZA - OLIVOS* 









EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Julián Alvarez 780 - Villa Crespo*












LASTKA said:


> LINK!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palais Salguero








*


Jelnique said:


> Palais Salguero (no pude encontrar su foro propio).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av Cabildo 2618, Belgrano TAGLIA








*


tincho95 said:


> *Av Cabildo 2618, Belgrano TAGLIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pacheco de Melo 2592 - Recoleta*












LASTKA said:


> Este al final es en Pacheco de Melo 2592 - Recoleta (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* EDIFICIOS DUO* 

** 



Mayo65 said:


> 2 edificios con doble acceso. En* Av. Olazabal 2783 y Vidal 2315*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bóreas - Boedo*

 




Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* Bóreas - Tu viento a favor





LASTKA said:


> Justamente, avances del edificio de Boedo, Borras. Carlos Calvo 3233.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alto Grande Independencia*












Totu said:


> Av. Independencia y Bolívar.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AV. JB JUSTO 3695* 
**



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: Av. Juan B. Justo 3695 - 1, 2 y 3 ambientes.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PASAJE CALAS* 



 

#10,526 · 1 mo ago



> Mayo65 said:
> *NUEVO PROYECTO - PASAJE CALAS*
> 
> En *Agüero y Güemes. *Proyecto de los arquitectos *Miguens Pratti.*
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Avanza* PASAJE CALAS:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Scalabrini Ortiz 3541* - *PALERMO*












Nsch said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EDIFICIO LOMAS* 

 



Mayo65 said:


> Con un frente poco común de 74 metros se desarrollará este proyecto residencial, en *Arcos y Correa, Núñez.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*DOME LAFINUR

*


Mayo65 said:


> En *Cabello y Lafinur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ICON Boulevard Caseros*












Nico10 said:


> ICON Boulevard Caseros - Fotos 18/08/2021
> No vi gente cuando pasé, pero se escuchaba que estaban trabajando.
> En la segunda foto se ve que solo queda la fachada.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cantilo 4645 - Villa Devoto*











LASTKA said:


> Cantilo 4645 - Villa Devoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Campana 2529 - Villa del Parque.*











LASTKA said:


> Campana 2529 - Villa del Parque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ARALIS RIVADAVIA*
 



Mayo65 said:


> En* Av Rivadavia 3269*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montañeses belgrano *
























urbman said:


> Monroe casi Libertador, son deptos de 4 ambientes
> 
> foto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Arcos & virrey Loreto *












Nsch said:


> El enrase con los vecinos por lo pronto esta mejor logrado.
> 
> Aunque no se de donde habran sacado esos metros, y menos con el codigo actual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Good updates.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Costa Rica 5460*











Nsch said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Live Belgrano 












Marioluis2 said:


> Ni idea de donde va esto. Moldes esquina Teodoro Garcia, de Carlos Ott. Frente al playon de Colegiales.Trajeron vidrios tonalizados para los balcones.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LAFINUR 2940 / 701 - Palermo* 












LASTKA said:


> Me enamoré! Tanco cuesta hacer este tipo de entre medianeras?
> 
> *LAFINUR 2940 / 701 - Palermo*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Julián Álvarez 2514*



LASTKA said:


> Julián Álvarez 2514.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Metropolitan Plaza *











LASTKA said:


> Metropolitan Plaza. Avance del viernes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gurruchaga 2439*










LASTKA said:


> Gurruchaga 2439
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FLOREAN PAMPA* 

 



Mayo65 said:


> En *Pampa 2975*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MOOD GAMARRA* 

 



Mayo65 said:


> En* Gamarra 1245. Villa Urquiza*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MOOD ROSETTI*




Mayo65 said:


> También en Villa Urquiza. En Rosetti, sin ubicación específica.
> 
> [/url
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/3p9oGe]
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*STYLE NICETO

 *



Mayo65 said:


> En *Niceto Vega 5955.*
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* Desarrollos | Infinity Desarrollos | Capital Federal


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SOLAR ACCESS* 




Mayo65 said:


> Sumo un pack de renders adicionales de este proyecto descubierto por *Lastka.* En Aguilar 2365. Belgrano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Luis María Campos 346 - Cañitas.*










LASTKA said:


> LINK!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nice Córdoba*




















LASTKA said:


> Dos imágenes más comñncretas de Nice Córdoba. Me gusta mucho como podría quedar está esquina.
> 
> 
> LINK!





LASTKA said:


> Perdón que joda con Nice Córdoba pero me tiene enamorado lo proyectado para esta esquina.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CR2B8m3srZs/





LASTKA said:


> Mientras esperamos que empiece la obra? Otras imagenes de Nice Cordoba.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTkbcSPr5Aa/





Totu said:


> Se viene Nice...sobre Av. Córdoba 3402.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pueyrredón y Tucumán*












CiudadDeLaFuria said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Baunes Plaza*











LASTKA said:


> Baunes Plaza - Monroe Y Baunes / Villa Urquiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madero Harbour*











LASTKA said:


> Poco que agregar. Laburando están laburando.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Infinity Towers*





















LASTKA said:


> Avance.
> 
> 
> __
> ...





EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*OM Recoleta*


















LASTKA said:


> De este jueves.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Line Ocampo*











LASTKA said:


> LINK!





LASTKA said:


>





zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia 851*
























Marioluis2 said:


> Hoy 15/10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Qiub Office*










Marioluis2 said:


> Hoy 15/10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lumiere Boulevard Madero







*


Nico10 said:


> Sumo otras de ayer (23/09)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Be Plaza Palermo*










bue07 said:


> Pintando





bue07 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque lineal Av Honorio Pueyrredón*






















Arular said:


> Algunos renders. Me encanta la idea!





Ekrof said:


> Que tal, van a transformar media avenida Honorio Pueyrredon en un parque lineal.
> 
> Fuente: BA Obras - Sistema de contrataciones publicas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Human Abasto Towers*


















LASTKA said:


> Avances
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Osten Tower*



























CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Hay más información sobre la Osten Tower?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CABA: the "exceptions" for building in high altitude*

The future towers of up to 85 meters will affect twelve neighborhoods. In a protected house in Belgrano they will raise the building in the courtyard. They note that many more can be approved.








CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> *CABA: las “excepciones” para construir en gran altura*
> 
> *Las futuras torres de hasta 85 metros afectarán a doce barrios. En una casa protegida de Belgrano levantarán el edificio en el patio. Advierten que pueden aprobarse muchas más.*
> 
> ...













LASTKA said:


>





LASTKA said:


> Aca en este caso como seria la movida? El edificio proyectado actualmente para San Juan 2502 es este de 12 plantas.
> 
> View attachment 2120976
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> Me sorprendió este para Corrientes y Gallo, donde hubo hasta hace unos años un asentamiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> De la presentación de los Convenios Urbanísticos en la Legislatura (desde el minuto 36 explica este proyecto)
> 
> Proponen basamento semilibre, generando fachada hacia el lado del "Victoria Sailors Home" y de la CGT. Por sobre el basamento con la altura máxima del corredor sigue en perímetro libre. Crearían un nuevo pasaje peatonal para conectar Huergo y Azopardo





LASTKA said:


> En este caso se habla de una "combinación tipológica" entre medianeras con un "edificio con protección especial cautelar" con retiro.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Prourban* 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CShZpUyMnFd/



Mayo65 said:


> Si si...
> 
> *Se anuncian los proyectos ganadores para el cerramiento perimetral y espacios exteriores de la Torre Prourban en Buenos Aires*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bold Barrancas - Belgrano*









































































LASTKA said:


> Parece que es acá. El abriría hilo la verdad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Zapata 109 *












LASTKA said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CR9jQW1La9I/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Marina Bay Tossa Tower - Tigre*

























LASTKA said:


> Bue, me autorespondo. A las orillas del río Luján en el delta del.tigre.





LASTKA said:


> Alguien sabe dónde corno es esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avant*

Location: Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES - Life Palermo*

LOCATION:Google Maps












LASTKA said:


> (Espero de para hilo propio)
> 
> *Destino: *Residencial
> *Tipología:* 23 pisos, 2 departamentos por piso. En el piso 1 se encuentran los 22 lofts. 4 niveles de subsuelo.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urbanización Barrio 31*



Silvana Olivera said:


> [QUOTE = "Capitaldellitoral, publicación: 176245875, miembro: 889298"]
> Creo que la mejora es muy evidente ...
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CZc9qA_gk3Y/



Nsch said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EzeBA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488977319398158343





Nsch said:


> Podria quedar muy pintoresco el mix de casas de colores con estos murales y un poco mas de verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Quartier del Bajo*












LASTKA said:


> Avances!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marioluis1 said:


> 4/02/22


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bureau Diagonal*












Chatry said:


>





EMArg said:


> Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AURA OLIVOS*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Quantum Bellini Libertador*





























ObrasArgentinas said:


> Update de ayer:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av del Libertador y Pampa*

LOCATION: La Pampa · Buenos Aires, Argentina

*







*




ObrasArgentinas said:


> Un pequeño update de ayer:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESTORATIONS:*



Nsch said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gerba said:


> Empezaron con la reconstrucción de la mansarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZexQAfppp5/





EzeBA said:


> Empezaron a trabajar en esta joyita en Bolivar 900 frente al Mercado de San Telmo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MORE RESTORATIONS:*



EzeBA said:


>





Nsch said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> *MONSERRAT*
> 
> Antes
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paseo Gigena*












































zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MORE RESTORATIONS:*



Ekrof said:


> De la obra: "Conservación fachada Otto Wulff" ❤
> 
> Fuente: BA Obras - Sistema de contrataciones publicas





EzeBA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451319366918631434





[email protected] said:


> Andamios en el Otto Wolff


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre MOCA II*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Decó Recoleta*











Chatry said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Line Ocampo*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Icon Paseo Colón*











LASTKA said:


> Otro edificio del cual no noto avances claros.





Robertango said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Infinity Towers*






























APOQUINDO said:


> OT, el lote que se ve todo despejado en la parte inferior corresponde al proyecto Arcadia. Ya hay cartel pero no hay imágenes de cómo será 👇


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque de la Innovación*








































































zorko said:


> De hoy





urbman said:


> la extension de las calles Richieri y Campos Salles ya habilitadas
> foto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Matanza | The urbanization "megawork" began in Ciudad Evita*


























*La Matanza | Comenzó la "megaobra" de urbanización en Ciudad Evita *




hurgarloslibros said:


> Sería acá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Be Plaza Palermo*












Marioluis1 said:


> 2/01/2022


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ramsay 1859 - Palermo.*

LOCATION:Ramsay 1859 · Ramsay 1859, C1428BAA CABA, Argentina


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lumiere Boulevard Madero*














LASTKA said:


> Esto está raro. Para los que saben. ¿Que posibilidad existe de que entreguen la mitad del edificio?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Qiub Office*













Marioluis1 said:


> 12/02/22


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madero Harbou Shopping Centre*




































*








Avanza en Puerto Madero el primer shopping a cielo abierto: qué marcas y restaurantes están confirmados


Será el primero de la zona que estará en el corazón de Madero Harbour. El centro comercial a cielo abierto, demandará una inversión de u$s 60 millones. Las principales empresas gastronómicas ya están desembarcando sobre la calle Juana Manso




www.cronista.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Quantum La Lucila*












LASTKA said:


> Avance de obra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Creu*











urbman said:


> Santa Fe y Austria
> foto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PALERMO - Fitz Roy 1982* 


*



















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Thames + soho*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Quesada y 3 de Febrero - Nuñez.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avellaneda 2114

























*



LASTKA said:


> Avellaneda 2114.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vuelta de obligado 3067 - Nuñez .


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EDIFICIO BINAH LA PAMPA* 


*

*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cramer y Pampa*












Marioluis1 said:


> Cramer y Pampa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Atrium Fitz Roy*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Star Libertador *

Av del Libertador y Gral Paz

LOCATION: Av. Gral. Paz · Argentina


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Liv Plaza - Soler 5755/47 *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Zapata 300 Belgrano*















[email protected] said:


> Zapata 300 Belgrano
> Imobiliaria Grow


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CABALLITO - *Av. Pedro Goyena 1299


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Metropolitan Plaza*

Junin 875












LASTKA said:


> Metropolitan Plaza - Junin 875


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Rawson 2700 - Vicente López*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CONSTITUYENTES 3309*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UADE expansion*






















​
Nowadays:















EzeBA said:


> Montando la estructura metálica en la UADE





urbman said:


> ampliacion UADE
> foto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The City presented BA Costa, the plan for a great promenade in front of the river along 25 kilometers



























































La Ciudad presentó BA Costa, el plan de un gran paseo frente al río a lo largo de 25 kilómetros


Irá desde la av. General Paz hasta el Riachuelo. Su principal objetivo es que los vecinos y quienes visitan Buenos Aires disfruten de la costa, transformando e integrando espacios que hoy son inaccesibles.




www.buenosaires.gob.ar







*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Decó Recoleta*




















Chatry said:


>





Chatry said:


> Del viernes pasado. Gontran Cherrier alquiló uno de los locales.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Concepción Live*




















Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Selene Libertado*




























Juancho89 said:


> Selene Libertador(La Lucila)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Domus Libertador*



























Juancho89 said:


> Domus Libertador (Olivos) (muy fiero)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Human Abasto Towers*





































LASTKA said:


> Avances.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Confitería del Molino*



patusplus said:


> Comparto algunas imagenes de la visita (disculpen la calidad, la fotografia no es mi fuerte...😅)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Martín Coronado 3300

















*



Chatry said:


>





urbman said:


> foto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*QUILMES - Distrito Qiudad*






































Quilmeño89 said:


> Publicación del 29 de julio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LOMAS DE ZAMORA - Torre Skyline*












Maxem said:


> Una de hoy. Si se fijan los obreros que se ven asomados se ven bastante bajos respecto a la distancia entre losas. Eso seguramente influye en que con 31 pisos vaya a tener 130 metros.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Concepción Live*












Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BOLD Barrancas*












































































Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Line Ocampo*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lex Tower*















LASTKA said:


> Despejadisimo sobre Av Corrientes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restoration:

*Bolivar 905 *












EzeBA said:


> Arrancó


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sarmiento y Talcahuano (Radisson)






















*



CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Al lado permiso de demolición:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Astor San Telmo*





















Nico10 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Icon Paseo Colón*












Chatry said:


> A mí me gusta este edificio. Respeta las alturas y dialoga bastante bien con el Santander.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre MOCA II*











Chatry said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Weik Belgrano*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/buenos-aires-weik-belgrano.1747914/post-179639853


















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/buenos-aires-weik-belgrano.1747914/post-179639853



LASTKA said:


> Se que no hay nada nuevo, ya que la obra está terminadisima, pero la verdad es que ni las conocía en persona y son inmensas. H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Astillero Catalinas Sur*





























Chatry said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alley*





































































Chatry said:


>


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*AURA NUÑEZ*





































Source


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*QUARTIER BAJO BELGRANO



































*

Source


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nsch said:


> *AURA NUÑEZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!!!


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*PALERMO*

Godoy Cruz 2936










Source


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madero Harbour*













































































PabloDs said:


>





LASTKA said:


> Algunas de hace un rato.





Zetadiegof said:


> Va querido la cosa ! 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤 vamos q se va para arriba , espero le quede un buen remate !
> y cuando tenga los vidrios !!!





ObrasArgentinas said:


> un par de ayer:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urban innovation: this will be the pedestrian bridge that will link the city of Buenos Aires with Vicente López*





















































Innovación urbana: así será el puente peatonal que unirá la ciudad de Buenos Aires con Vicente López


El proyecto forma parte del plan de recuperación costera que se realiza en toda la ribera porteña; según la previsión, estará listo en julio del año próximo




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza de Báez y Dorrego.















*



zorko said:


> De hoy. Plaza de Báez y Dorrego.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Tourism initiative: there will be a viewpoint at the highest point of the Obelisk*
To access this attraction, inside the monument, an elevator will be built; They estimate that the work will begin next month

































Iniciativa turística: habrá un mirador en el punto más alto del Obelisco


Para acceder a esa atracción, dentro del monumento, se construirá un ascensor; estiman que la obra comenzará el mes próximo




www.lanacion.com.ar







Ekrof said:


> De la obra: "Obelisco Mirador" 👀
> 
> Fuente: https://buenosairesobras.dguiaf-gcb...ZeqV|yDDGqxMrrP0GktnuRg7lk47N/c4FoIAPdG7IRjU=


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BUREAU RECONQUISTA*





























Chatry said:


> Otra de Reconquista y Viamonte, de hoy.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BOLD Barrancas*


































































Nsch said:


> De ayer. Video completo en el link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador*



























LASTKA said:


> Segunda tanda.





bue07 said:


>





zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HUB Cabildo*




































Mayo65 said:


> Captura de historia con avance de obra:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/batconsultores/?hl=es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Belvedere Yacht*




























LASTKA said:


> Avances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Conjunto Nordelta.*


































































https://www.instagram.com/msgssv_arquitectos/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y%3D


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mirabilia 851*












chorch said:


> Sobre Vera están terminando de colocar el vidriado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cramer y Mendoza*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TACUARI 938*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MONSERRAT*

Chile 1502


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MT DE ALVEAR 762* 


**


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*IRLANDA GREEN*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*QUINTANA 4531*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Across*

Donado y Juramento


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PRANA SAN ISIDRO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MET CAMARGO* 



*SENTIRE ALMAGRO*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Scalabrini Ortiz 3541*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALTOZABAL

Alvarez Thomas esq Olazábal* 


**


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Coliving 9 de Julio*
*Av. 9 de Julio – San Telmo*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Human Abasto Towers*




















LASTKA said:


> Fotos de este martes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Qiub Palermo*












LASTKA said:


> Les recomiendo el vídeo cortito sobre la colocación del cw.
> 
> (Captura del video)
> 
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Algunas de este martes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Decó Polo








*

























































































































zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Huergo 475*



















EzeBA said:


>





LASTKA said:


> Dos de hoy martes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Colegiales Urbanization















*




Marioluis1 said:


>





zorko said:


> De hoy





Juancho89 said:


> Es de hace un mes o un poquito mas pero se ve bien claro el crimen urbanistico que es haber metido esos edificios ahi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque de la Innovación*












PabloDs said:


>





Nsch said:


> Fotos de fines de Septiembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zorko said:


> De hoy.
> Cerraron la continuación de Campos Salles que habían habierto hace un tiempo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^









Urgell-Penedo-Urgell on Instagram: "Puente Parque de la innovación Parte del video presentado en @labienalarq #innovation #buenosaires #video #arquitectura #arquitecturaydiseño #Design #architecture #photography #photooftheday"


Urgell-Penedo-Urgell shared a post on Instagram: "Puente Parque de la innovación Parte del video presentado en @labienalarq #innovation #buenosaires #video #arquitectura #arquitecturaydiseño #Design #architecture #photography #photooftheday". Follow their account to see 300 posts.




www.instagram.com





Bridge:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

*HIT COWORK

















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

*Edificio PI - Coworkin*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alley*





























Chatry said:


> Escondieron los condensadores.





Chatry said:


> De ayer.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paseo Gigena*




























LASTKA said:


> Va como piña!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VICENTE LÓPEZ - Infinity Towers*




















update:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Distrito Quartier Puerto Retiro*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque lineal Av Honorio Pueyrredón*




























Gnza100 said:


> Me pregunto que tan efectiva será la calle de convivencia en persuadir el tráfico de paso. Puedo presentir que algunos la usarán como atajo en caso de congestión en las paralelas.
> Tampoco he visto ningun elemento pacificador de tráfico como badenes, considerando que habrá un patio de juegos para niños es imprecindible que sea seguro y lo más libre posible de vehiculos motorizados.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Restorations:*



CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Avenida Callao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nsch said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

more:



Robertango said:


> Manzana de las Luces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robertango said:


>





CiudadDeLaFuria said:


> Avenida San Juan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Donna Gioia*
AV PEDRO GOYENA 16 - Caballito

LOCATION: Av. Pedro Goyena 16 · Av. Pedro Goyena 16, C1424BSN CABA, Argentina


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ICON BOULEVARD CASERO*






















Nsch said:


> Este viene así.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Bonpoint *




















Chatry said:


> Cerviño y Cnel Díaz


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Donado 2105.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Selene La Lucila*






















































NachoGB said:


> Selene La Lucila. A unas cuadras de Infinity, mil veces mejor calidad


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Virrey Olaguer y Feliú & Amenábar*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILLA CRESPO*

Camargo 231










*ARGUIBEL 2915* 

*


KAIZEN ARCOS* 

**


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HALO*

En *Av. Directorio 3560* 


** 

*TERRE LOS ARCOS*

En *Charcas 5052.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Timoteo Gordillo* 








*JOY RESIDENCES*

En* Salguero esquina Cabello.* 

**




Mayo65 said:


> Ya se encuentra en obra:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* JOY DESARROLLOS


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Dome Palermo Residence*

República Árabe Siria y Cabello


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pride Kahayat.*
Talcahuano y sarmiento




























LASTKA said:


> Ya comenzaron.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILLA DEVOTO*

Avenida General Mosconi 3592
Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*UPGRADE PLACE*

En *O'Higgins 1509* 




 


--------

*HABITAT ALMAGRO*

En *Av. Belgrano 4022*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RIVERA 5740*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ARCOS DONADO*
Juramento y Echeverría








-----------------------


*ARCOS JURAMENTO*
Juramento esquina Donado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*JULIAN ALVAREZ 2514*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MONSERRAT*

Chile 1502


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*They are building a US$200 million project that occupies a block in the middle of the city and that breaks the molds of a traditional Buenos Aires neighborhood*

A developer company will build 100,000 square meters on one hectare: it will build offices, homes and shops









Construyen un proyecto de US$200 millones que ocupa una manzana en plena ciudad y que rompe los moldes de un tradicional barrio porteño


Una empresa desarrolladora construirá 100.000 metros cuadrados en una hectárea: construirá oficinas, viviendas y comercios




www.lanacion.com.ar





LOCATION








































HERE:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lumiere Boulevard Madero*












elfede32 said:


>





Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Huergo 475*


 


Chatry said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av. Del Libertador 166*
Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*JOY OFFICES*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Quartier del Bajo*





















LASTKA said:


> Se vê tremenda!





elfede32 said:


> Se hace notar mucho desde el puente de la mujer, en la imagen tambien se ve que esta a punto de asomar la Huergo





Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ruiz Huidobro 3709*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Comodoro Rivadavia 1670*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Virrey del Pino 1783*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Juana Manso 909 - Puerto Madero*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av. Juan Bautista Alberdi 713*












*Av. Avellaneda 1582*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Av.Cnel. Niceto Vega 5541*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cabello 3010*


*







*

*Bulnes 2705*












*Cerviño 3602*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Scalabrini Ortiz 1929*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Centro de Control para EDENOR*















CONCURSO EDENOR


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Human Abasto Towers*













































LASTKA said:


> Ya casi, no?
> #79 · 1 h ago
> 
> Ya casi, no?
> ...





LASTKA said:


> Junto al Abasto shopping.





LASTKA said:


> Fotos de este martes.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madero Harbour*













gon1980 said:


> Sumo algunas de ayer





plus2802 said:


>





EzeBA said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paseo Gigena















*



Marioluis1 said:


>





zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Quantum Bellini Libertador*



















Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Qiub Palermo








*








Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*L'Avenue Libertador
































*


zorko said:


> De hoy





zorko said:


> De hoy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BELLA VISTA NUEVO* 

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Icon Paseo Colón*










Chatry said:


> Un verdadero ìcono de Buenos Aires.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LIPA *
*Av del Libertador y Pampa*









-----------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres Decó Polo*




























zorko said:


> De ayer


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Bella*



















Ececchi said:


> seguro que no es gris oscuro el color que le pusieron?





Marioluis1 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------

